# AEW Dynamite final build for all out



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562612624029732864


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

LFG

Get Punk and Mox in that ring tomorrow face to face 🔥


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Swagger and Daniel Bryan. Can they put Even Bourne on the card too!?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Swagger and Daniel Bryan. Can they put Even Bourne on the card too!?


Literally not funny in the slightest.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

United Empire VS The Elite is going to be great.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

rich110991 said:


> Literally not funny in the slightest.


Is it so wrong to want more 2008 WWE content?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am still going to be shocked if they really book Punk vs Mox as the match for the PPV.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> I am still going to be shocked if they really book Punk vs Mox as the match for the PPV.


Punk getting that Cody treatment.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Don’t want to contribute to the ratings out of spite 😤


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how Dynamite has a main event, yet the pay per view does not lmfao


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564817755186106369
Card looks kinda "meh"


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Tap Hager tap you stupid bitch.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

This is what i'm looking forward to most nuff said


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ospreay,Bucks, Kenny will probably be the best Dynamite match of the year. I’d have it open the show to get the most viewers on it.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Tony tweeted and a bit of it said “Jon Moxley will address All Out”. The trolls will have to think of some new “jokes” when Mox vs Punk is announced.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

rich110991 said:


> Tony tweeted and a bit of it said “Jon Moxley will address All Out”. The trolls will have to think of some new “jokes” when Mox vs Punk is announced.


Who wouldn't want Punk to get retribution on Mox at All Out.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

BIIIG Nige said:


> Who wouldn't want Punk to get retribution on Mox at All Out.


Exactly.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

They are calling it ALL OUT, All week. Looking forward to this week.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Based on Tony Khan's response to the disappointment of the womens tag tournament that was shown on that Monday night crap, Tony Khan could have plans to introduce the AEW womens tag team titles and if thats the case, Team DMD should totally be the first AEW womens tag team champions! Tony Khan wont fail AEW's Rolemodel like how Triple H failed WWE's Rolemodel! And its something significant for Britt and Jamie to do if neither of them are walking out of All Out with the AEW title.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Based on Tony Khan's response to the disappointment of the womens tag tournament that was shown on that Monday night crap, Tony Khan could have plans to introduce the AEW womens tag team titles and if thats the case, Team DMD should totally be the first AEW womens tag team champions! Tony Khan wont fail AEW's Rolemodel like how Triple H failed WWE's Rolemodel! And its something significant for Britt and Jamie to do if neither of them are walking out of All Out with the AEW title.


What was his response?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tell it like it is said:


> This is what i'm looking forward to most nuff said
> View attachment 131769


Please give these six men 20+ minutes to steal the whole show


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> What was his response?


His response inplied he was planning something. I guess we will have to see! 

It would make sense if he is planning AEW's own womens tag titles.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Card looks good, but obviously this will be an important night for determining the direction of the company, which is extremely precarious now.



BIIIG Nige said:


> Who wouldn't want Punk to get retribution on Mox at All Out.


People who saw Punk get squashed like a bug and with no time remaining for him to be built back up. If they want to book that match later down the line, for Full Gear or Revolution? Fine. But now?

Everybody would be shitting on WWE for doing something like that, and rightly so, because it's dumpster fire stuff. Super Cena never matched such poor writing.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Jedah said:


> Card looks good, but obviously this will be an important night for determining the direction of the company, which is extremely precarious now.
> 
> 
> People who saw Punk get squashed like a bug and with no time remaining for him to be built back up. If they want to book that match later down the line, for Full Gear or Revolution? Fine. But now?
> ...


People thought Cena vs Lesnar having a match within a month of the Lesnar Summerslam Squash was too much too soon. Punk vs Mox at All Out would definitely be too quickly.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I watched a few weeks of WWE and realized it isn't for me. I know the captain is high AF but I'm prepared to go down with the USS AEW when it inevitably hits an iceberg


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

sim8 said:


> People thought Cena vs Lesnar having a match within a month of the Lesnar Summerslam Squash was too much too soon. Punk vs Mox at All Out would definitely be too quickly.


Punk wants his Cena booking. That’s the only change he ever craved.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Punk wants his Cena booking. That’s the only change he ever craved.


Speculative mate but i would like to think Punk has shown he is a lot smarter and on the ball with his booking. He won't go for a rematch this soon, surely.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

My prediction is that the winner of the casino battle Royale will get a title shot that same night at All Out maybe? Tough to sell a PPV without a main event to advertise though, but we're already doing that, so maybe double down and advertise a mystery main event?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Geeee said:


> My prediction is that the winner of the casino battle Royale will get a title shot that same night at All Out maybe? Tough to sell a PPV without a main event to advertise though, but we're already doing that, so maybe double down and advertise a mystery main event?


The mystery man builds expectations so it better be someone big or someone the audience (in person and PPV buyers) will go apeshit over. 

And people will automatically assume MJF (despite the fact that he hasn’t been around, isn’t ranked and got squashed the last time we saw him) so if it’s not him it will be a disappointment to those people.

I could go for a Mox-Punk rematch if it’s a 60-minute Ironman match and it’s just a loop of their match last week for a full hour of Mox torturing and pinning a broken, injured Punk over and over and wins like 45 pins to 0 … but nobody likes my ideas.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It's a Casino Ladder Match not Royale. Now sure that means a wild card.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> The mystery man builds expectations so it better be someone big or someone the audience (in person and PPV buyers) will go apeshit over.
> 
> And people will automatically assume MJF (despite the fact that he hasn’t been around, isn’t ranked and got squashed the last time we saw him) so if it’s not him it will be a disappointment to those people.
> 
> I could go for a Mox-Punk rematch if it’s a 60-minute Ironman match and it’s just a loop of their match last week for a full hour of Mox torturing and pinning a broken, injured Punk over and over and wins like 45 pins to 0 … but nobody likes my ideas.


I love that idea, but hey, since Punk likes to shoot on the mic, why not add Jake Hager into the mix for some “real” fun.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TK just said on Busted that it'll be the 'most eventful' go-home show in AEW history tonight. He's going to make additional announcements about the show on social media tonight.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> TK just said on Busted that it'll be the 'most eventful' go-home show in AEW history tonight. He's going to make additional announcements about the show on social media tonight.


I seriously can't wait, love Wednesday's.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

BIIIG Nige said:


> I seriously can't wait, love Wednesday's.


Me too. Nothing in wrestling compares.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Card looks good, but obviously this will be an important night for determining the direction of the company, which is extremely precarious now.
> 
> 
> People who saw Punk get squashed like a bug and with no time remaining for him to be built back up. If they want to book that match later down the line, for Full Gear or Revolution? Fine. But now?
> ...


Nah, a rematch with Jon Moxley vs CM Punk in *Chicago* with a potential comeback story this Sunday is the way to go here.

It's the right move, so they should consider doing it.

For the record, nah, the direction of the company is still in good hands


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Can't believe we're not getting Ospreay and two others vs. Omega and two others at All Out instead.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't know how to embed or whatever you call it, so that it shows up on here, but Will Washington had a tweet that it has been 90 days since MJF had his pipe bomb. After seeing it I had a facepalm moment and thought has Max's return been staring us in the face this whole time and none of us saw it?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Uncle Iroh said:


> Can't believe we're not getting Ospreay and two others vs. Omega and two others at All Out instead.


You have to wonder if Hangman (replacing a kayfabe injured 10)/Dark Order are beating The Elite in an upset on PPV. Otherwise, they could've run tonight's match at All Out.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I don't know how to embed or whatever you call it, show that it shows up on here, but Will Washington had a tweet that it has been 90 days since MJF had his pipe bomb. After seeing it I had a facepalm moment and thought has Max's return been staring us in the face this whole time and none of us saw it?


A 90 day "suspension" ?


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> You have to wonder if Hangman (replacing a kayfabe injured 10)/Dark Order are beating The Elite in an upset on PPV. Otherwise, they could've run tonight's match at All Out.


I think it's pretty obvious that's what's going to happen.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Uncle Iroh said:


> A 90 day "suspension" ?


More like No compete clause. It being another WWE reference.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

ripcitydisciple said:


> More like No compete clause. It being another WWE reference.


So he's now technically "The hottest free agent in wrestling" right now then? Kayfabe.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Uncle Iroh said:


> So he's now technically "The hottest free agent in wrestling" right now then? Kayfabe.


Yes? I was thinking it more like being a mock.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Yes? I was thinking it more like being a mock.


Seems a bit of a reach.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm excited for Dynamite despite only looking forward to Mox speaks and the trios match.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 131784


Khan boutta sign MJF to a new deal


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, a rematch with Jon Moxley vs CM Punk in *Chicago* with a potential comeback story this Sunday is the way to go here.
> 
> It's the right move, so they should consider doing it.
> 
> For the record, nah, the direction of the company is still in good hands


The haters are just getting boring now. Tonight’s Dynamite in Chicago will be 🔥 and All Out will piss all over Clash at the Castle. I hope Clash at the Castle is good too, but it won’t top All Out 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RiverFenix said:


> It's a Casino Ladder Match not Royale. Now sure that means a wild card.


Whatever, these Casino Matches all blur together. Usually, my least favorite match on an AEW PPV. Also, we know zero of the competitors in the match, so they are all wild cards


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> Whatever, these Casino Matches all blur together. Usually, my least favorite match on an AEW PPV. Also, we know zero of the competitors in the match, so they are all wild cards


It's probably not a coincidence that the main event and competitors of said ladder match haven't been announced yet.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, a rematch with Jon Moxley vs CM Punk in *Chicago* with a potential comeback story this Sunday is the way to go here.
> 
> It's the right move, so they should consider doing it.
> 
> For the record, nah, the direction of the company is still in good hands


Why do people treat Punk like he’s some kind of local attraction?

Does he not get reactions outside of Chicago?

I hate that kind of provincial thinking. “Well, this wrestler is from that city so they’ll react” — if they don’t react similarly outside of their hometown, they can’t really be a big deal, can they?

Did Steve Austin only gets pops in Texas? 

Basically if that’s how he’s seen he’s not that big of a deal. And it makes me wonder why I’d go see him on an AEW show outside of Chicago if they only do big things with him when he’s in his hometown and he’s an afterthought elsewhere.

I just don’t get it.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Whatever, these Casino Matches all blur together. Usually, my least favorite match on an AEW PPV. Also, we know zero of the competitors in the match, so they are all wild cards


The main event is a wild card lol.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Saintpat said:


> Why do people treat Punk like he’s some kind of local attraction?
> 
> Does he not get reactions outside of Chicago?
> 
> ...


Bad take. Punk is loved everywhere, just like Austin was, but Chicago REALLY loves him. And it’s probably because Chicago is a vocal, passionate crowd anyway, so of course they’re going to go wild for their hometown boy, who just happens to be one of the top 2 stars in wrestling, along with Roman Reigns.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

Uncle Iroh said:


> Can't believe we're not getting Ospreay and two others vs. Omega and two others at All Out instead.


That's a potential dream match.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

BIIIG Nige said:


> That's a potential dream match.


Indeed. Which is why it's a shame we're getting it tonight instead of PPV.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

So good to get our Uncle Don back :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565005621568618499


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, I just saw this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564813856018399234
This whole exchange was insane.

I can't wait until NJPW crowds are finally able to cheer again starting in September.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Uncle Iroh said:


> Khan boutta sign MJF to a new deal


Bingo. With his new shiny contract, will be a guaranteed World Title shot too.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> TK just said on Busted that it'll be the 'most eventful' go-home show in AEW history tonight. He's going to make additional announcements about the show on social media tonight.


We all know how successful TK's announcements are 🤡


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Sounds like a debut might be coming at All Out too, he said the roster will be the strongest it’s ever been after the weekend.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

rich110991 said:


> Sounds like a debut might be coming at All Out too, he said the roster will be the strongest it’s ever been after the weekend.


MJF


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Wow, I just saw this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564813856018399234
> ...


This was one of the best tag matches of 2018. Only the Bucks vs. Golden Lovers may have outdone it. I swear, it felt like nearly every top 20 matches of 2018 featured one of Omega/Okada/Tanahashi/Ibushi, with Omega vs. Okada 2/3 falls being the best match of the year.

I hope Kenny can regain enough health to go full throttle against Ospreay, as it could be a match for the ages.



rich110991 said:


> Sounds like a debut might be coming at All Out too, he said the roster will be the strongest it’s ever been after the weekend.


Who, though? They've exhausted the bigger debuts unless they stray into the territory of signing pure WWE wrestlers like Bray and Braun, who are mediocre in the ring. Sasha is apparently 100% returning to WWE, she'd be the only 'holy shit' signing.

I kinda like that AEW has slowed down on the debuts now, it'll mean when there is one, it will have more novelty.

MJF signing a new contract and returning would be better than any debut I can think of.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Uncle Iroh said:


> MJF


I hope so but to me he’s still part of the roster lol.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I’ve just listened to the last bit of Busted Open and I’m even more convinced that Punk/Mox will happen at All Out.

Loved Tony saying he understands he might have left some fans with unanswered questions but hopefully by the end of the weekend they will see how much he cares about putting out a good product (in a nutshell). And that they didn’t go about things in the normal way, meaning announcing the main event in advance is how I looked at it.

Main event incoming.
MJF incoming.
🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥 INCOMING!


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

rich110991 said:


> I hope so but to me he’s still part of the roster lol.


He isn't on their roster page.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

rich110991 said:


> Sounds like a debut might be coming at All Out too, he said the roster will be the strongest it’s ever been after the weekend.


Could also mean we are getting returns. 

-Undisputed Elite could return during or after the Dark Order/Elite match. 

-Samoa Joe could return here too in some capacity. 

-MJF returns at the end of All Out. 

-Also a potential for a Jeff Hardy return. 

As far as a debut, I could see two possibilities here but both are pretty big long shots IMO :

-Kota Ibushi debuts in the Casino Ladder Match

-Paige/Saraya comes outafter the AEW Women's World Title match.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Scuba Steve said:


> Could also mean we are getting returns.
> 
> -Undisputed Elite could return during or after the Dark Order/Elite match.
> 
> ...


I’ll take them all please 

Edit: Apart from Jeff.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

> “I’m still determining where I am, but I am going to push myself as far as I need to in order to keep up with him—and I am going to push myself hard enough to send a message to Will Ospreay that he’s just not quite there yet.”











Omega vs. Ospreay Moves From the Internet to the Ring


After trading barbs for years on Twitter, Kenny Omega and Will Ospreay are set to meet in AEW’s World Trios Championship Tournament.




www.si.com





Interesting quote from the Cleaner. Is it possible we could see an upset tonight with United Empire winning? 

Or maybe Cleaner and Callis use a dirty trick or two to win the match?


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

3venflow said:


> You have to wonder if Hangman (replacing a kayfabe injured 10)/Dark Order are beating The Elite in an upset on PPV. Otherwise, they could've run tonight's match at All Out.


Wonder ? …. Isn’t that the way they’ve been laying this out all along ( i mean you’d have to have been paying attention a bit to BTE as well ) even the Miro / Darby Sting vs HOB stuff was right there


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

MFJ needs to come back with Hammerstone and Holliday.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Uncle Iroh said:


> I think it's pretty obvious that's what's going to happen.


Been clear as day since Uno dropped out on BTE.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Maybe next week they can announce on Dynamite what the main event of All Out was the weekend before and finally end the suspense.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The big things planned, are Adam Cole's next 5 opponents.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> This was one of the best tag matches of 2018. Only the Bucks vs. Golden Lovers may have outdone it. I swear, it felt like nearly every top 20 matches of 2018 featured one of Omega/Okada/Tanahashi/Ibushi, with Omega vs. Okada 2/3 falls being the best match of the year.
> 
> I hope Kenny can regain enough health to go full throttle against Ospreay, as it could be a match for the ages.
> 
> ...


okada or naito signing would be huge

ospreay signing would be huge

ibushi too

not sure of any of their status, but just throwing some names out that is not Bray Wyatt


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> not sure of any of their status, but just throwing some names out that is not Bray Wyatt


Oh no. I hope Bray stays away. But when you mentioned his name, I had this vision of him joining AEW by having the Dark Order turn on Hangman this Sunday, setting up a program between a reunited Elite vs a Bray-led D.O. That would suck.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

RiverFenix said:


> MFJ needs to come back with Hammerstone and Holliday.


Possible he could be aligned with Stokely's new recruits. I would expect something to come of that sooner than later, possibly over the course of AO weekend.


----------



## RavenNevermore (4 mo ago)

Can't wait for tonites show!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JasmineAEW said:


> Oh no. I hope Bray stays away. But when you mentioned his name, I had this vision of him joining AEW by having the Dark Order turn on Hangman this Sunday, setting up a program between a reunited Elite vs a Bray-led D.O. That would suck.


that would suck!

i am hoping for Hangers to finally take his role as leader of DO


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Added to the show to build All Out's ladder match.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The wait is agonising. It’s midnight here btw. I’m tired


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

A part of me want The Elite to lose. I like the trio but i also like singles Omega. Can't believe I'm saying this but please screw them over Adam Cole.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

First time I’ve gotten to see Dynamite live in tv in 7 weeks. Let’s see what happens. 😆


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> First time I’ve gotten to see Dynamite live in tv in 7 weeks. Let’s see what happens. 😆


Enjoy the show, you AEW mark!


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I finally got a form of cable (YT TV) for the first time in over a decade and wanted to watch this Dynamite and since I'm on the west coast, I gotta wait 3 hours? So funny yet so sad


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I excited for the show but not that much for seeing Danielson vs Hager. It's not a good visual matchup and I have no confidence that hager is a safe worker. So I hope they let Danielson stomp Hager's ugly mug in then tap him out. No interference just a clean AF victory.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Send us Kenny Omega and Will Ospreay


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Send us Kenny Omega and Will Ospreay


And Punk!!!!!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Whelp friends, Tony Kahn promised me a show full of surprises. I expect to be underwhelmed by that boast.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Araxen said:


> Whelp friends, Tony Kahn promised me a show full of surprises. I expect to be underwhelmed by that boast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LFG AEW!!!!!! Let's have us another good night of Dynamite! :fingerscrossed


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Araxen said:


> Whelp friends, Tony Kahn promised me a show full of surprises. I expect to be underwhelmed by that boast.


I think he said eventful


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

Can anyone give me a stream to watch this online?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

just_one said:


> Can anyone give me a stream to watch this online?


Google watch wrestling


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

WTF I'm watching online on TSN and TK is out here firing up the crowd


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WE WANT ADAM COLE (PLUS COMPANY), SAMOA JOE, AND MJF!!!

Edit:

I'm talking ALL of these men too btw


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BAH GAWD!!! he's already bleeding.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

You rarely see full factions come out together in AEW. The BCC in the ring with all their gold would look cool.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

At least he’s not carrying the interim title too. 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

3venflow said:


> You rarely see full factions come out together in AEW. The BCC in the ring with all their gold would look cool.


It would also highlight the absurdity that the best of them has none at all.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Big Moxley chants in Chicago even after last week. 

Guy is crazy over.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Added to the show to build All Out's ladder match.
> 
> View attachment 131797


garbage


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

So Who is the heel again! 😆


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Liking heel Moxley.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

good promo by mox here


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> garbage


Lol what? Anything with Fenix in it is worth watching as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565128817680711681


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Puss Boy Punk! 🤣


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> LFG AEW!!!!!! Let's have us another good night of Dynamite! :fingerscrossed


Another ? Last week sucked 🥴


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Punk in the fetal position confirmed.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mox is a much better heel.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PavelGaborik said:


> Lol what? Anything with Fenix in it is worth watching as far as I'm concerned.


Yuta and the other jobbers suck


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565127814474522626


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PavelGaborik said:


> Mox is a much better heel.


Shocked he isn't bleeding yet


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Punk rematch again at All Out? lol....eh tough for me to get invested in.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Wouldn't everyone want to sign that contract?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Shocked he isn't bleeding yet


Clever.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mox spitting hard facts. Punk exposed himself.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

If kip waited a week, he coulda jumped in there and signed that.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

He's killing Punk lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

If I was some complete jabroni, I’d already be in the ring signing that shit. 🥳


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

He can also out bleed you


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like Moxley must write out what he's gonna say beforehand because he's killing this promo but was awkward when put on the spot by CM Punk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Spoiler alert : Punk is going to sign the contract.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

get in there JR


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

"You know what's" maybe they to have to tone down their language 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Couldn't do anything like that vs Danielson, Mox.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Randy Lahey said:


> Wouldn't everyone want to sign that contract?


It would have turned into 24/7 segment if that was the case.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> Wouldn't everyone want to sign that contract?




Where’s Griff Garrison with the run-in? 🤣


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Fantastic promo by Mox, yet again.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Mox going next level with his promo game


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cornette was right about them using the squash to set up MJF's return. That's why he wasn't mad.*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PavelGaborik said:


> Spoiler alert : Punk is going to sign the contract.












proving their ranking system is useless


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh they've gone back to the OG commentary shot. Love it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So why isn't half the locker room emptying out to get the contract?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

some fool is signing it


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MJF???


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> So why isn't half the locker room emptying out to get the contract?


they're all scared of that ace steel guy


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Mox going next level with his promo game


Notice there was no cussing? That toned down language might be true


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol this "who signs the contract" thing thru out the show is very WWE like. Not really digging it


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> So why isn't half the locker room emptying out to get the contract?


They prefer to be on Dark and complain about no TV time


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mox vs some backstage agent for the title?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So why isn't half the locker room emptying out to get the contract?


They don't want to get their shit pushed in


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> lol this "who signs the contract" thing thru out the show is very WWE like. Not really digging it



Vince McMahon is booking!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That Trios match will be lit!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Hager, yuck and Jericho and Regal as commentators? Why do we need a 5 man booth?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Owen and Stu wouldn't give a damn is my guess.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> lol this "who signs the contract" thing thru out the show is very WWE like. Not really digging it


Agreed, but the build would have me intrigued by the end result....had it not be in Chicago.

Kinda feels like a Punk rematch


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Great promo by Mox, and they fucking ruined it by having Punk’s friend on the staff take the contract.

Oh! And they made Mox work the heel role, because anything else doesn’t work for me, brother.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jericho continuing to act like he was trained personally by The Hart's like Stu and Owen is hilarious, fucker may have been in the Dungeon but it wasn't Stu or Owen training him and i'm betting the dungeon was a shell of what it used to be when he was there.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

bdon said:


> Great promo by Mox, and they fucking ruined it by having Punk’s friend on the staff take the contract.
> 
> Oh! And they made Mox work the heel role, because anything else doesn’t work for me, brother.


Mox is better suited to the heel role at this point imo.

Wish he'd stick with with it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Garcia speaketh with a forked tongue. He's siding with Danielson.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

meanwhile the number one contender in the rankings doesn't mean shit


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's the BEST technical wrestler in the world today!!!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The plot thickens…


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

How are you all enjoying the "toned down language?"


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Danielson's tights are slightly crooked...

Also, Hager has a great theme dunno why he's coming out to Judas


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hager just decided he was gonna get absolutely shredded.

Dude looks better than ever right now


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Regal saying some sus stuff


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Daniel Bryan vs Jack Thwagger.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Danielson's tights are slightly crooked...
> 
> Also, Hager has a great theme dunno why he's coming out to Judas


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

the_hound said:


> meanwhile the number one contender in the rankings doesn't mean shit


Yeah i love how they pick and choose when the rankings matter.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Hager just decided he was gonna get absolutely shredded.
> 
> Dude looks better than ever right now


He started getting that way last year when he was supposed to have a fight with Jon Jones but I guess it fell thru


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger


I don’t get why you would think that was worth posting 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Jericho on commentary is the worst sound this earth has ever produced.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Randy Lahey said:


> Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger


WWE smackdown


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

La Parka said:


> Jericho on commentary is the worst sound this earth has ever produced.


Why do we need a 5 man booth ?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

the_hound said:


> meanwhile the number one contender in the rankings doesn't mean shit


The #1 contender right now is CM Punk.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I sometimes forget just how big Hager is. Looks like a monster on this roster.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Jericho on commentary


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> I don’t get why you would think that was worth posting [emoji23]


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Araxen said:


> The #1 contender right now is CM Punk.


Because anything else doesn’t work for me, brother.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Why do we need a 5 man booth ?


I believe AEW may be funded by the military and are hoping to use jericho commentary as some sort of integration project.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jericho said this unironically about Jake Hager 2 months ago.







*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Did the graphic call them The Young Buchs?



The Legit Lioness said:


> *Jericho said this unironically about Jake Hager 2 months ago.
> View attachment 131801
> *


He's pretty much part of the scenery in AEW. Like a Dieffenbachia


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Jericho said this unironically about Jake Hager 2 months ago.
> View attachment 131801
> *


explains why the crowd is chanting "We the people"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I sometimes forget just how big Hager is. Looks like a monster on this roster.


Yeah just too bad he has no charisma, no character, can't talk, has a terrible lisp, and has less facial expressions than a stroke victim.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Well fellas, that promo by Moxley was proof that the AEW toning down of language was true


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Jericho said this unironically about Jake Hager 2 months ago.
> View attachment 131801
> *


One thing about Jericho and Goldust is they're going to ride for their employer to the death of them lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ace Austin is gonna betray Punk and give that contract to Colt Cabana.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> He started getting that way last year when he was supposed to have a fight with Jon Jones but I guess it fell thru


He definitely improved, but this is the leanest I've ever seen him.

He looks like he's most definitely primed for another MMA fight.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Jericho on commentary is the worst sound this earth has ever produced.


Oh, did you forget Jillian Hall? Peak Vickie Guerrero?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hager been wrestling forever but he just doesn't have any real good storytelling ability in the ring to make you care about anything he does.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> One thing about Jericho and Goldust is they're going to ride for their employer to the death of them lol


Better than some… That doesn’t work for me, brother. They were trying to KILL me.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Ace Austin is gonna betray Punk and give that contract to Colt Cabana.


Just what we wanna see, trash can Cabana in the main event 🤡


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Did the graphic call them The Young Buchs?
> 
> 
> He's pretty much part of the scenery in AEW. Like a Dieffenbachia


The Swiss Spot Monkeys


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

One Shed said:


> Oh, did you forget Jillian Hall? Peak Vickie Guerrero?


ive blocked those from my memory


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I wonder how many times I can say brother tonight, brother.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This type of setup could literally be perfect for an MJF return.

But, it's AEW, they're in Chicago, get ready for a Punk rematch....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Way to make Danielson look strong.lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> This type of setup could literally be perfect for an MJF return.
> 
> But, it's AEW, they're in Chicago, get ready for a Punk rematch....


Now _*that*_ works for me, brother.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Hager been wrestling forever but he just doesn't have any real good storytelling ability in the ring to make you care about anything he does.


Yeah he has a great look, but not much personality, promo. I think AEW is using him like they used to use Lance Archer as a credible big guy to job to the stars.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Chicago is usually smarter than to chant Yes.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

this match is actually kinda good though


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Bryan jacking his fist off like that? 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> This type of setup could literally be perfect for an MJF return.
> 
> But, it's AEW, they're in Chicago, get ready for a Punk rematch....


I'm honestly praying MJF gets let out of his contract and can go to WWE, Triple H would book that guy like a star, he'd be main eventing WM in no time.

Tony Khan has botched MJF's booking for a long time now, dumb ass has no clue the star he has, he should've beat Moxley for the title way back when.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Geeee said:


> this match is actually kinda good though


Yes it is. Hager is a good heel.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Since Hager is a legit MMA fighter, I really hope they don't have him job to a wrestler doing an MMA move on him.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww! The smarks crowd in the crowd yelling "yes!🤪" 🤢


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hager working a mma style is actually working for him. He just needs to be more vicious with his moveset.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Danielson vs Zach Sabre can't come soon enough.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Really good match, maybe Hager's best singles in AEW. Hager is on a losing streak in singles. Kingston, Claudio, Danielson. Wonder what his contract status/length is.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The wuss that sings Bryan's theme sounds just like the wuss that sings the "whoooooaaaaa smokin mirrors🤪" Cody Rhodes theme its probably the same wuss! 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Hager undefeated in MMA, but gets owned and beat by a guy half his size on AEW, not a good look.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Ugh. Could’ve done without an afterbirth here. Also, Jeff Parker with the worst looking punches to Daniel Bryan’s elbow… like wtf. These guys brawl so terribly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good match but i wanted a tapout.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oh joy, the weekly recycled beat down and run ins 🥱


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

this was a missed opportunity to SEND HOOK on Dynamite, since he's about to face Angelo Parker


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DRose1994 said:


> Ugh. Could’ve done without an afterbirth here. Also, Jeff Parker with the worst looking punches to Daniel Bryan’s elbow… like wtf. These guys brawl so terribly


Their weekly run ins have grown tiresome


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

That very well may have been Hagers best match in aew Danielson just elevates anyone who gets in the ring with him


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Tony continuing to punish us with Jericho on commentary. Half expecting a GPS voiced by him next.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Britt Baker should win the AEW womens title tonight but if not then Team DMD should become the first ever AEW womens tag team champions!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

bdon said:


> I wonder how many times I can say brother tonight, brother.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Daniel Garcia sucks


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Nobody can have a bad match with Danielson. He gets the most out of everyone


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Can Excalibur stop saying “bupsycho” knee please.. it’s not a palatable name and no one’s ever called it that here


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Geeee said:


> this was a missed opportunity to SEND HOOK on Dynamite, since he's about to face Angelo Parker


It sucks that Hook is buried on Rampage.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm honestly praying MJF gets let out of his contract and can go to WWE, Triple H would book that guy like a star, he'd be main eventing WM in no time.
> 
> Tony Khan has botched MJF's booking for a long time now, dumb ass has no clue the star he has, he should've beat Moxley for the title way back when.


Bro RAW just had two jobbers main event and win the womens tag titles against two faction members who seemed to be receiving a decent push.

I'm not full in on him being the savior for that piece of shit product just yet.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Excalibur take that fucking mask off, he looks so stupid, anyone tuning in would see him and go "Whos that goofy fuck in the mask on commentary?" he's not a Rey Mysterio or Liger, no one ever knew him before AEW, yet he wears that mask like he's some legendary known luchador or something.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Araxen said:


> Danielson vs Zach Sabre can't come soon enough.


Danielson vs. Omega II.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> Nobody can have a bad match with Danielson. He gets the most out of everyone


I remember Hager had a match with Claudio a month or so ago that just felt like a boring Smackdown! match. Danielson is on another level from almost everyone else


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


>


Listen brother! Do you wanna know why they keep saying brother, brother? They are doing it because of you Hawk Hogan! 😂


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Announcers are annoying the living shit out of me. Especially Excalibur. Why do we need FIVE fucking announcers all screaming over each other? This is the kind of shit that turned me off WWE.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> lol this "who signs the contract" thing thru out the show is very WWE like. Not really digging it


This is not an AEW criticism — every promotion since time began has used it — but I hate the open contract/open challenge thing.

Why would any single person in the locker room, including those booked in other matches, not be lining up to sign that to contend for the company’s biggest championship at a PPV? I mean maybe an injured guy (which is, ironically, what we’ll probably get .. but I digress) but seriously, who wouldn’t be beating down the door for that?

Is there one single person who hasn’t been on TV in ages who only works Dark matches who is sitting in catering going, ‘nah, seems like a big hassle, I think I’ll stick with the gig I have’?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Who are these nerds?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are a group of unknown jobbers on tv right now?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Cody Rhodes! 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Who are these jabronis!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PPA on Dynamite 😮


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Oh god...


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Dark on Dynamite lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww! Its a bunch of pussies protesting 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Morrissey looking just like Fabio


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

ROIDS


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did they hit play on Dark instead?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Who are these jobbers ?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Get these fucking geeks off tv. Oh shit, W Morrisey!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All that sexiness in one ring.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why's this happening?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Big Cass 👀👀


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wait, WWE didn't re-sign W. Morrissey? I thought they wanted him back.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Is Morrisey sober now?

Dude was a fat slob last I seen him, now he looks like the fucking Hulk.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, he’s jacked.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It was MJF who brought Morrissey to AEW


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Edge got taller and younger.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Morissey looks so juiced but he does have a great presence


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Can't wait for his staredown with Adam Cole


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Great signing by AEW. Morrisey is a beast


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jumbo Edge is here!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> Hager working a mma style is actually working for him. He just needs to be more vicious with his moveset.


Gotta pump Bryan’s Naploeon Complex as a tough guy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Why's this happening?


It is cool, not like there is a PPV this weekend.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If AEW actually used their big men well this would be interesting


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

3venflow said:


> Wait, WWE didn't re-sign W. Morrissey? I thought they wanted him back.


Yeah thats when Vince was there. Since he is gone, HHH doesn't want him lol


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Oh boy a generic chokeslam. I've never seen that before for a big man finisher.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Seriously. Fuck this nonsense where Stokely Hathaway is all over the show. He’s out of place and it’s just fucking annoying. He’s with the girls. He’s with the tag teams. He’s with the undernearth guys. The midcarders.. it’s so stupid


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Can this Stokely guy go away already? He's super annoying


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Holy shit did cage share his supply 😳


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm wondering what shampoo Morrissey uses lol flowing like a model


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I thought Avalon left AEW like a year ago? 😆


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DRose1994 said:


> Seriously. Fuck this nonsense where Stokely Hathaway is all over the show. He’s out of place and it’s just fucking annoying. He’s with the girls. He’s with the tag teams. He’s with the undernearth guys. The midcarders.. it’s so stupid


Beyond tired of seeing Stokely's stupid face


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Fly away Wing men


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Can't wait for his staredown with Adam Cole


Cole would have a face to face with his navel.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Cass is money. Gonna be interesting to see how Khan fucks him up. Maybe a clean job to Adam Cole.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh look. Its taller Test.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Can't wait for his staredown with Adam Cole


Cole gonna need a chair to stand in


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Schiavone could take Stokely


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565135850945617920


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Have him squash Satnam.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I like this guy, but he needs something other than a fucking chokeslam.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Can't wait for his staredown with Adam Cole


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


Undisputed


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

BILLY G.O.A.T.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Stokley might break Heenan's record for managing people.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

W. MORRISEY!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Stokely's crew now seems to be Ethan Page, W. Morrissey, the Gunns and Lee Moriarty. Kinda random.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww its Don Butt-Head! 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look Ospreay and those..... other guys


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Morrissey is money. Which means Tony is gonna fuck his booking up.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Yeah thats when Vince was there. Since he is gone, HHH doesn't want him lol


Yea HHH wants all of the midget geeks


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

THE QUEEN IS IN THE OFFICE!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm sorry but Stokley is one of the worst managers in the business today. Managers are supposed to carry tlanet on the mic but can you name one promo from this guy that ever made his talent look like a big deal?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm actually happy for Morrissey. He's been through some shit, and looks like he is getting another decent chance on TV.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Judging by the size of Morrissey and his likeness, he should be called Drug Test.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

WOMEN?? FIRST HOUR??? TONY USING BIG GUYS CORRECTLY??? 

What is going on here


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

women in the 1st hour means the 2nd hour probably gonna be reserved for 30 minutes for that trios match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i hate Toni Storm's theme.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

and the bad part about watching live...


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Hayter and Britt, two of the sexiest women in wrestling


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> Judging by the size of Morrissey and his likeness, he should be called Drug Test.


Ok, you win.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Stokely's crew now seems to be Ethan Page, W. Morrissey, the Gunns and Lee Moriarty. Kinda random.



Is he still with the baddies?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> God i hate Toni Storm's theme.


I despise Toni Storm in general


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Its a little early for a women's match.

With that said business has just picked up now that Dr. D.M.D. is here.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Will Osprey has that Beavis look if Don Butt-Head was to become his manager, just saying 😂


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Big Cass reminds me of when wrestling was good. A big guy who actually looks like he can kick someone’s ass instead of what we get now in both WWE and aew, majority of indie looking midgets


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hayter should be the champ.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can we give a raise to whoever suggested Jamie Hayter wear smaller trunks?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

HolyShidaStorm?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Hayter is such a baddie 🥰🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hayter and Storm on my TV screen! 🙌🏾🙌🏾🙌🏾🙌🏾


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hayter booty in the first hour


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

That looked blown.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Can Hayter be my adopted mommy ?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Damage CTRL vs Alexa Bliss and Asuka rn 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Morrissey/Wingmen and the women's match in the 1st hour is rather strange


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fans still give zero fucks about Shida.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Hayter should be the champ.


I could watch 2 hours of Hayter


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Once again, only Britt gets to wrestle in a non-piss break slot.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hayter going to town on Toni's behind. Guess trying to weaken the hip attack


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Randy Lahey said:


> Morrissey/Wingmen and the women's match in the 1st hour is rather strange


This card is kinda rough to be honest


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I despise Toni Storm in general


The only good thing I can say about her is that she's better than Athena.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Victor Chaos said:


> The only good thing I can say about her is that she's better than Athena.


A wet blanket is better than Athena


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Missed the first 30+ minutes due to finishing up a few chores, but it's great to see Morrissey again, especially if this means he's with AEW for the long haul after finishing up with TNA.

And sorry Shida, but I'm gonna need you to fuck off to Japan after potentially hurting Jamie Bae-ter. >:T


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Big boi.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Missed the first 30+ minutes due to finishing up a few chores, but it's great to see Morrissey again, especially if this means he's with AEW for the long haul after finishing up with TNA.
> 
> And sorry Shida, but I'm gonna need you to fuck off to Japan after potentially hurting Jamie Bae-ter. >:T


You haven't missed much, this show has been MID


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DrEagles said:


> Big Cass reminds me of when wrestling was good. A big guy who actually looks like he can kick someone’s ass instead of what we get now in both WWE and aew, majority of indie looking midgets


He's awesome! And it is so great that he decided to sign with AEW! 

Cass was considering going back to the e but then he found out Noseman took over and changed his mind.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Big boi.
> 
> View attachment 131803


"You think you know me"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Cass is money. Gonna be interesting to see how Khan fucks him up. Maybe a clean job to Adam Cole.


You can't seriously think Cass is money [emoji23], he wasn't even the interesting part of his tag team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hayter wrestling in a thong = RATINGS!!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Big boi.
> 
> View attachment 131803


Now thats a wrestler! Kind of reminds me a bit of Kevin Nash tbh.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> You can't seriously think Cass is money [emoji23], he wasn't even the interesting part of his tag team


He's big.

...literally, he's big.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Is Riho still in AEW? I haven't seen her in months.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Araxen said:


> Is Riho still in AEW? I haven't seen her in months.


In person schooling is back in session now.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Araxen said:


> Is Riho still in AEW? I haven't seen her in months.


I heard she's having Visa issues


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Araxen said:


> Is Riho still in AEW? I haven't seen her in months.


Not seen her since a random Rampage weeks ago


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm sorry but Stokley is one of the worst managers in the business today. Managers are supposed to carry tlanet on the mic but can you name one promo from this guy that ever made his talent look like a big deal?


This doesn't make much sense as a critique. He's working lower midcard talented. How many lower midcard promos do you remember through out your time watching wrestling?

Dude works well as the con artist lower midcard manager.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Team DMD vs Damage Control is a dream match!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If there is a God in this world, Hayter will win the title at All Out.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Britt is sooo fine


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

fun match. Big win for Shida!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Shida finally gets her W back over Britt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hayter should be the face and the ass of the Women's division.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Shida is so boring 🥱


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Every day Jamie Hayter isn't the champion of this division is pain.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The most interesting person in this tag match jobs. Unbelievable.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Shida finally gets her W back over Britt.


And the crowd goes mild


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Why did Shida and Storm wrestle like straight up bitch heels?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> If there is a God in this world, Hayter will win the title at All Out.


There is one in this company


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Araragi said:


> Every day Jamie Hayter isn't the champion of this division is pain.


Every minute Hayter isn't on TV is pain


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kip is fucking bleh


Dr. Middy said:


> He's big.
> 
> ...literally, he's big.


And I don't even mind Cass as a tag guy, but him being money is far fetched unless he has one of the all time career turn arounds


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Araxen said:


> Is Riho still in AEW? I haven't seen her in months.





Geeee said:


> I heard she's having Visa issues





CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Not seen her since a random Rampage weeks ago


I think she’s still in Japan.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ngl I was too busy looking at Brit and Jamie to give a shit about that match.

Still kinda in disbelief at how insane Cass looks right now physically, he's gotta be the biggest guy in Pro Wrestling right now? (excluding useless giants without athletic ability)


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kip vs PAC at All Out? 😍


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I wont bury Tony Khan here if he promises something cool for Team DMD such as if either Britt or Jamie win the AEW interm title at All Out or if they become the first ever AEW womens tag team champions sometime after!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

So Kip’s master plan was to wear a box on his head for like a year until the perfect opportunity to ambush and challenge PAC for a mid-card title?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Doesn't Kip have to win? I mean they'd do the box thing for a year just to have him job in one PPV match?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PavelGaborik said:


> Ngl I was too busy looking at Brit and Jamie to give a shit about that match.
> 
> Still kinda in disbelief at how insane Cass looks right now physically, he's gotta be the biggest guy in Pro Wrestling right now? (excluding useless giants without athletic ability)


he's 7 foot tall and you can't teach that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope Kip does well with his reinvention.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> So Kip’s master plan was to wear a box on his head for like a year until the perfect opportunity to ambush and challenge PAC for a mid-card title?


It really is that much dumber once it is actually typed out, huh?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> So Kip’s master plan was to wear a box on his head for like a year until the perfect opportunity to ambush and challenge PAC for a mid-card title?


Yeah dumb as fuck, perhaps the dumbest fucking thing i've seen in pro wrestling in a long time.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Every minute Hayter isn't on TV is pain


This guy gets it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tony Khan gave us a great women's tag team match at 8:40 pm and Britt Baker was pinned. He was determined to 1 up Triple H after that disastrous final.*


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

Shida is major attractive. Rebel for us guys of a certain age.

I can't blieve you guys are missing the obvious. MJF brought Morrisey in. Now Stokley gathering a few guys by just handing them a card. He is working as an agent for MJF. Gathering an army, if you will. MJf is gonna storm All Out.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think Ari Daivari is producing these women's tag matches. You can see the improvement.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Kip is fucking bleh And I don't even mind Cass as a tag guy, but him being money is far fetched unless he has one of the all time career turn arounds


In my eyes, he's a wish.com version of Test. 

I just don't see much happening with the guy because he just isn't very interesting, but who knows I guess.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That was awesome! I think she did The Disaster Kick. Cody to WWE is a work confirmed!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> So Kip’s master plan was to wear a box on his head for like a year until the perfect opportunity to ambush and challenge PAC for a mid-card title?


A midcard title that didn't even exist at the time .

Makes Pac look kind of like a bitch if you nitpick. Like Kip was just waiting for somebody he thought he could beat


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Araragi said:


> This guy gets it.


mommy


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe the box was literally stuck on his head for a year and he couldn’t pull it off. Kinda like when Uncle Junior got his hand stuck in the plughole in The Sopranos.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

At least Tony Khan is better at booking AEW's Rolemodel than how Noseman books WWE's Rolemodel!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> This doesn't make much sense as a critique. He's working lower midcard talented. How many lower midcard promos do you remember through out your time watching wrestling?
> 
> Dude works well as the con artist lower midcard manager.


He's no Estrada, Vickie, Sweeney, Stone, Dupri, Bearer, Heenan, Sheri, etc. I could go on and on. There's managers who are actually charismatic and entertaining. This guy is has been in this business for a long time and has been mediocre throughout it.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Ockap said:


> Why did Shida and Storm wrestle like straight up bitch heels?


I felt the same way. Weird.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That's John Cena in that Honda commercial 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan gave us a great women's tag team match at 8:40 pm and Britt Baker was pinned. He was determined to 1 up Triple H after that disastrous final.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Imagine getting a paycheck every week for a year to sit in the crowd with a box on your head....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sting just ruined that promo


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Kip is fucking bleh And I don't even mind Cass as a tag guy, but him being money is far fetched unless he has one of the all time career turn arounds


Well he's already had an all time physical turn around.

His look right now is one of the best I've ever seen in Pro Wrestling, not so much at the end of his WWE run.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

What was Darby marble mouth trying to say in the beginning? Lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> He's no Estrada, Vickie, Sweeney, Stone, Dupri, Bearer, Heenan, Sheri, etc. I could go on and on. There's managers who are actually charismatic and entertaining. This guy is has been in this business for a long time and has been mediocre throughout it.


Yeah I don't think Stokley really adds anything. He's too much of a nerd. Callis has been missed from the show though. Glad he's back


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sick Miro promo.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Sting go away now? why's he still here?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

LFG!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> In my eyes, he's a wish.com version of Test.
> 
> I just don't see much happening with the guy because he just isn't very interesting, but who knows I guess.


Cass is a perfect example of why sometimes it's okay to keep people in a box. Let him be the heavy for a small shit talker. Not every big guy needs to be a solo act


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> he's 7 foot tall and you can't teach that


Lol no doubt, also built like a fucking brick shit house now to boot.

I'm sure they'll fuck it up though.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miro been screaming in the dark for the past few months now.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Announcers acting like Punk theme hitting isn’t a big deal

The fuck


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Methman Punk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CMP lost his smile. 😢


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It’s Negan.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Good Bunny said:


> Announcers acting like Punk theme hitting isn’t a big deal
> 
> The fuck


because it's not


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hayter's ass tonight was amazing as usual.

Miro with Sting and Darby is cool.

Punk out? Whoah???? What?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I'd be hilarious if MJF comes out of the crowd with a baseball bat, bats Punk, then signs the contract.


----------



## RuthlessAttitude (5 mo ago)

DrEagles said:


> Big Cass reminds me of when wrestling was good. A big guy who actually looks like he can kick someone’s ass instead of what we get now in both WWE and aew, majority of indie looking midgets


WWE is stil packed with big dudes.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Honey Bucket said:


> It’s Negan.


If Negan smoked crack


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> He's no Estrada, Vickie, Sweeney, Stone, Dupri, Bearer, Heenan, Sheri, etc. I could go on and on. There's managers who are actually charismatic and entertaining. This guy is has been in this business for a long time and has been mediocre throughout it.


That's a tough sell when he's actually over with the audience. You don't have to be an all time great to be effective.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> In my eyes, he's a wish.com version of Test.
> 
> I just don't see much happening with the guy because he just isn't very interesting, but who knows I guess.


Test was underrated. I think his ceiling his Test, but his push should be superior to the push Test received.

Both huge, athletic big guys, though Cass is definitely quite a bit taller than Test.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Punk retiring?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Miro been screaming in the dark for the past few months now.


In dark rooms for months. Pretty much, most of Malakai's WWE main roster run.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Well he's already had an all time physical turn around.
> 
> His look right now is one of the best I've ever seen in Pro Wrestling, not so much at the end of his WWE run.


Look has improved for sure


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PavelGaborik said:


> Lol no doubt, also built like a fucking brick shit house now to boot.
> 
> I'm sure they'll fuck it up though.


Pairing him with Stokely is already a death sentence


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I like how AEW has its wrestlers dressing in street clothes attires, the only one in WWE that knows how to do that is Bayley and everybody else in WWE are just in their underwear 😂


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Why is Punk still #1 in the rankings? Lmao. Those things are totally meaningless. Get rid of them.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

BOO HOO BITCH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

FrankenTodd said:


> BOO HOO BITCH
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


were you the fat guy?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Punk retiring?


Lol no.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Okay heel Punk it is lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> CMP lost his smile. 😢


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Real mature Punk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

RuthlessAttitude said:


> WWE is stil packed with big dudes.


Their big dudes are mostly fat guys with tits 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Punk going to drink some Coke and eat a slice of thin crust?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

If Punk said something like that to me I would hop the barricade and knock him out like in UFC


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

RuthlessAttitude said:


> WWE is stil packed with big dudes.


Majority of big dudes they have aren’t booked how they should be


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Fat guy?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Stop with the love you bullshit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The fans in Chicago right now dont seem too into Punk? What's wrong lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He's trying to steal the high school drama star award from The Bucks and Hangman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Punk has lost his smile.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nah, it's OK, Punk. By calling out that lardass for what he is, then it'll likely wake him up in order to change his vile ways as a fatty fat fatty and thus score a GF that he can screw repeatedly.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol this is such a pandering bullshlit promo by Punk. He's gotta be turning


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

La Parka said:


> were you the fat guy?


Yes that was me![emoji119]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Who dis


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> That's a tough sell when he's actually over with the audience. You don't have to be an all time great to be effective.


I'm still trying to wrap my head around it but I guess he's doing something right. 🤷🏾‍♂️


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Khan is fresh out ideas.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ace Steel with the run-in!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

ACE STEEL MVP


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Just giving the contract to CM Punk would be kind of lame, because we already saw that match 💀


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

This is So Fake 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Wah, wah, wah. Shut the fuck up already, you’re boring me.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

PLEASE BE A MJF SWERVE.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> This is So Fake 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


It’s wrestling. Of course it is


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hopefully he left the contract in the back somewhere


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ooh there's that PG language


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AEW trying to do high drama


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Punk has lost his smile.


And his hairline, judging by how its thinning in the middle.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

HE SAID THE F WORD!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They're laying on the worked shoot shit way too thick.*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

cause mickey loves ya


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk need a pep talk from his mentor. How about you teach Punk how act like a fucking professional when working?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Ace Steel > CM Punk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Did they let the "fucking" not get bleeped lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Turner in shambles


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Araxen said:


> PLEASE BE A MJF SWERVE.


Or somebody besides just merely Punk again 💀


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ace Steel is a great hype promo.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

TBS DOESN'T SENSOR THE FUCKS


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Great job by Ace Steel. Came out and told people who he was. Told people who he was to CM Punk. And got people pumped up and invested in what he was saying.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

FrankenTodd said:


> Yes that was me![emoji119]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sign that contract and teach him a lesson


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nawh.

This is way too WWE for me, not doing it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is a prime example of why I know all the backstage drama is real, because it looks like fucking garbage when they try to fake it.*


----------



## RuthlessAttitude (5 mo ago)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Their big dudes are mostly fat guys with tits 😂


😂 😂 And that's just Doudrop....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF needs to interrupt!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He turns on Punk. MJF signs it


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Carnies gonna carnie


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did he just drop a F bomb?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh for fuck’s sake.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a maudlin segment. Jesus Christ.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

are we finally gonna see what mox does during the show?


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

He still hasn't signed right?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


*That's why he's eliminated from the Trios tournament 😃*


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

ECW VIBES


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> You haven't missed much, this show has been MID


Bummer. 

Looks like it's heating up a bit with the Steel / Punk segment, though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn , so no MJF? Lame. Not buying this ppv.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I want to see Ace Steel more than CM Punk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> are we finally gonna see what mox does during the show?


I figured it was painting Miro's dark room.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't Punk hurt his foot last week (or the week before)? He is not even limping a little bit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well that fucking sucked. Nobody wants to see Punk again vs Moxley after he lost like a bitch.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chicago is full of cannibals apparently


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well he's not wrong about Chicago and killing

This is bleh, but they did it in the right arena.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

DUMPSTER FIRE

DUMPSTER FIRE

DUMPSTER FIRE

Fucking geeky harem anime series have better writing than this. I am done with this company for the time being.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

That was a good segment, but I wanted more.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

You could have had MJF come out for all time moment right there.

We all knew Punk was signing the contract....what a waste of time.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Well I guess they redeemed that angle. I wasn't that hyped to see the match, but Punk def turned it up a notch. Fantastic promo. Still is going to suck to see Moxley job to a guy he squashed 10 days earlier. I still hope Mox wins


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Fuck he signed


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well that fucking sucked. Way to ruin the main event AEW. More reasons why WWE today is miles better.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bro this is why we arent drawing more interest! There was something to build the show around who signs the contract! Nobody knows who Ace Steel is or why hes friends with CM Punk! And we already just saw CM Punk vs Moxley! The only fans that want to see that again is the idiot smarks in the Chicago crowd because they want to chant "CM Punk" like a bunch of marks!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That promo was such a goddamn mess. I love it lol.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

But the MJF stuff is still a work, right?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good promo, BUT last week's geeking him out was such a bad booking decision. SO unnecessary when they could have just built up the match for three weeks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Punk just delivered a John Cena never give up promo after faking about to give up


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

#Another50saved


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mox needs to win. We do not need Punk to already be a 2 time champion.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I bet he won’t come on south side after dark. Or daylight for that matter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Ok, that segment was fantastic


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I don't know why when WCW did this it felt real but this doesn't. Maybe it's cause AEW does not put on all the work.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Really cool segment. But getting WWE vibes with a rematch so quickly lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Another amazing promo tonight. Punk killed it. It's still kinda dumb they're doing this match so soon after the last, but that's a money face promo right there.

Hoping though it's a face promo to set up the heel turn post-match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk lost his smile and found his spirit in one promo. Quick turnaround but it worked!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It utterly boggles my mind that anyone could defend this shit. If WWE did this crap everyone would be up in arms.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

All of a sudden he's 100 percent and gonna work a 20 min main event LOL nice


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Big boi.
> 
> View attachment 131803


Absolute unit. 👌

God bless him for kicking the booze and God bless DDP for giving him a helping hand.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I feel vindicated. That was awesome. Chicago was mad with Punk and he turned it around.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That's why he's eliminated from the Trios tournament 😃*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

“It doesn’t work for me, brother.”

Now stfu @One Shed because Punk just joined in the high school drama club.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I just can't help but think this would have been so so much better without last week's squash.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PavelGaborik said:


> You could have had MJF come out for all time moment right there.
> 
> We all knew Punk was signing the contract....what a waste of time.


If MJF doesn't come back at all out, I'm pretty sure he's legitimately done


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

One Shed said:


> Good promo, BUT last week's geeking him out was such a bad booking decision. SO unnecessary when they could have just built up the match for three weeks.


That was a meh promo saved by being in his home time. It's the type of empty rise above promo Cena got mocked for giving.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So they basically pulled a worse than WWE-move. Punk loses like a bitch in 3 minutes, and we are supposed to suddenly be excited haha. Good shit.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

“I can’t do this. I CAN FIGHT!!”

Fucking stupid.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Christian is so great. 😁 If Jungle Boy wins, we riot.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kinda interesting as a segment, but Ace Steel was great, and Punk's fired up promo was also good. 

I mean it did what they wanted it too, so all is good. 

Now hopefully MJF attacks him before the match and signs the contract somehow.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Please have Moxley say that this wasn't the real contract, take out the real one, MJF attacks him, signs it and faces him


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Such ADHD Cocaine booking. Getting squashed but 100% better 10 days later. Lost your smile and found it 2 minutes later. Jesus.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

IT TOTALLY SHOULD OF BEEN MJF! Dont let him go to get ruined by Noseman!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Good wrestling weekend coming


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> That was a meh promo saved by being in his home time. It's the type of empty rise above promo Cena got mocked for giving.


yeah but cena did it every feud.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jedah said:


> It utterly boggles my mind that anyone could defend this shit. If WWE did this crap everyone would be up in arms.


Because Punk gets a lot of leeway


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"You're going to be a has-been at 25" 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

Christian is the fucking GOAT.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RIP Jungle Boy. Now Jack Perry


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> “It doesn’t work for me, brother.”
> 
> Now stfu @One Shed because Punk just joined in the high school drama club.


Yeah, I just said I did not like it. Which is exactly what I said I would do if they did booking this dumb.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Meltzer told us the main event would be Punk vs Mox. It was never going to be anything but unless MJF made a shock appearance. The match needs some kind of twist to justify the Mox squash. Punk turning heel in Chicago was my thought, but now I'm not sure.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Look at Jack Perry stepping up! He took my advice 😁


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This Ace Steele guy sounds like some miracle worker.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jungle Boy bringing the 🔥 in the promo


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> “It doesn’t work for me, brother.”
> 
> Now stfu @One Shed because Punk just joined in the high school drama club.


Man was distraught, but all he needed was a "go get em tiger" and suddenly his chest is puffed out [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> If MJF doesn't come back at all out, I'm pretty sure he's legitimately done


MJF coming back and screwing Punk out of it is the only way this angle can be saved. This is just a train wreck. There's no other way to put it.

Yes, the promo was well-delivered, but the story is garbage and anyone who thinks otherwise is delusional.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

OH NO NOT CACTUS JACK PERRY


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rooting for Christian to squash Jungle Boy.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wardberg


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Jungle Jack Boy Perry Man Ape


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh just chant "Goooooooooldberg!" ffs😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Gotta admit the midcard is much hotter than the Main Event for All Out.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Jedah said:


> MJF coming back and screwing Punk out of it is the only way this angle can be saved. This is just a train wreck. There's no other way to put it.
> 
> Yes, the promo was well-delivered, but the story is garbage and anyone who thinks otherwise is delusional.


If he doesn't return at All Out though, I think we can safely assume he's done.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> yeah but cena did it every feud.


I mean every Punk story has had an element of "I just came back do I still have it"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Because Punk gets a lot of leeway


He shouldn't this time.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jedah said:


> It utterly boggles my mind that anyone could defend this shit. If WWE did this crap everyone would be up in arms.


A disappointed member of the AEW Galaxy?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Look at Zubair just standing there backstage 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jac Perry vs Christian is one of the matches I'm looking forward to for the PPV. Great build and no doubt will be a great match. 🤌


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> All of a sudden he's 100 percent and gonna work a 20 min main event LOL nice


This.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> Such ADHD Cocaine booking. Getting squashed but 100% better 10 days later. Lost your smile and found it 2 minutes later. Jesus.


Go ahead and blame anyone but Punk. Go on. We know you want to.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That awesome segment with CM Punk/Ace Steel fucking sold me on this Sunday's main event!!! 



Jedah said:


> MJF coming back and screwing Punk out of it is the only way this angle can be saved. This is just a train wreck. There's no other way to put it.
> 
> Yes, the promo was well-delivered, but the story is garbage and anyone who thinks otherwise is delusional.


Nah, you really don't know what you're talking about.

CM Punk vs Jon Moxley as the main event for All Out is the rightful choice, and hopefully the former wins the AEW World championship back


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oh look! It's "Mrs' Ed" Aubrey horse face Edwards


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Something about Wardlow's look, it looks half finished somehow. He's not completely out of the CAW list.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

That made no fucking sense. Punk looked like he was about to retire and all of a sudden, he gets enough fire in the span of a 2 minute rahrah speech from Ace (which was great)

Could’ve milked it longer….or just not do the 3 minute job last week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> He shouldn't this time.


He shouldn't, but folk don't want to admit Punk and by extension AEW and Moxley had a creative blunder.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> That awesome segment with CM Punk/Ace Steel fucking sold me on this Sunday's main event!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody cares what you think honestly


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Good wrestling weekend coming


WWE easily will be the better show. And for much less


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Meltzer told us the main event would be Punk vs Mox. It was never going to be anything but unless MJF made a shock appearance. The match needs some kind of twist to justify the Mox squash. Punk turning heel in Chicago was my thought, but now I'm not sure.


It won't be anything. Just setting up an utterly contrived ad-hoc obstacle that the hero will triumph over despite just being crushed because reasons.

No publisher would touch this story if it it was in book form. But because it's not WWE, it's suddenly acceptable here.

MJF screwing Punk is the one and only way to salvage this and even then it would still be bad writing.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It would've been awesome if FTR power bombed the other two dudes too


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Who are these jobbers? Wardlow should've dispatched them in 30 seconds by himself.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> Man was distraught, but all he needed was a "go get em tiger" and suddenly his chest is puffed out [emoji23][emoji23]


If they do it right, it was all just Punk w/this guy Ace just playing games with the Chicago crowd and to make himself look sympathetic. Punk cheats to beat Moxley and turns heel off of that, cutting a scathing promo on Chicago afterwards on them all being puppets afterwards (as well as everyone else he manipulated for the last year when he pandered to the crowds).

They do it wrong though if Punk just beats Mox clean and nothing comes of this. 

I'm really hoping this plays out right because it's a fantastic story and set up for a turn if it is.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> If MJF doesn't come back at all out, I'm pretty sure he's legitimately done


I would give him until after the stadium show next month before I said I was completely certain.

I think he will take the strap from Punk, and take the title Hostage.

It could be an all time run if done properly


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Pinnacle f-f-for life.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> That awesome segment with CM Punk/Ace Steel fucking sold me on this Sunday's main event!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If somebody took a shit in the middle of the ring you'd still be all over it like a fly because it's AEW.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Imagine getting a paycheck every week for a year to sit in the crowd with a box on your head....


I’d do it tbh 

Easy money.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jedah said:


> It utterly boggles my mind that anyone could defend this shit. If WWE did this crap everyone would be up in arms.


WWE does shit worse weekly, and when I watched I shit on it, just like I did here. 

I watch AEW to get away from this junk.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wardlows momentum has really died down since winning the tnt belt. At least he's still over.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> The Pinnacle f-f-for life.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> WWE easily will be the better show. And for much less


WWE is unable to be a better show because they dont know how to book Damage CTRL properly!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I’m not mad at a Punk vs Moxley main event. They just got there in the stupidest way. Not saying this promo or segment was stupid, because it wasn’t. Standing on its own, it was phenomenal. But after last week it doesn’t fit all that well.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> WWE does shit worse weekly, and when I watched I shit on it, just like I did here.
> 
> I watch AEW to get away from this junk.


Well unfortunately, the tide is turning. This was a fingerpoke of doom moment. That's how bad the writing is.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Jedah said:


> If somebody took a shit in the middle of the ring you'd still be all over it like a fly because it's AEW.


He's all over anything that involves midgets, geeks abs charisma vacuums. He's a literal bot


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


>


Its the guys that are in my pfp! 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Wardlows momentum has really died down since winning the tnt belt. At least he's still over.


I think that's natural for babyfaces who finally win. After they win, the following is always a letdown. Same thing happened with Hangman


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Let’s go again!!!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Man was distraught, but all he needed was a "go get em tiger" and suddenly his chest is puffed out


“Nothing else worked for me, brother.”

I can’t wait to see Cornette and his Cult jackoff over how good this was, ignoring the fact it was just a page right out of the supposed “high school drama club BS” that they cry about with everyone else.

Gotta use that creative control, brotherrrrr.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oooooh he said ‘shield’.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mox said fuck the flippy shit I got a promo to cut!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Does Moxley really need to be out here again to re-iterate the match?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least the world champ comes out more than once recently. That is something they desperately have needed to do.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Punk is a fool to not challenge him to a first blood match


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

I think it's the first time in Aew history that the same feud get's 3 segments in one night


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

DRose1994 said:


> I’m not mad at a Punk vs Moxley main event. They just got there in the stupidest way. Not saying this promo or segment was stupid, because it wasn’t. Standing on its own, it was phenomenal. But after last week it doesn’t fit all that well.


Exactly correct. They should have just done the match. Punk could have even delivered a variation of this promo and it would all be great.

Instead they created an utterly contrived obstacle for the hero in the story that is going to wind up making everybody look bad and ruin the entire thing.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

There’s something we all know for sure about that main event…


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Good stuff by Mox. Although a bit short.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol i think they played Mox's music and he wasn't done talking


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> If they do it right, it was all just Punk w/this guy Ace just playing games with the Chicago crowd and to make himself look sympathetic. Punk cheats to beat Moxley and turns heel off of that, cutting a scathing promo on Chicago afterwards on them all being puppets afterwards (as well as everyone else he manipulated for the last year when he pandered to the crowds).
> 
> They do it wrong though if Punk just beats Mox clean and nothing comes of this.
> 
> I'm really hoping this plays out right because it's a fantastic story and set up for a turn if it is.


Think of how convoluted and ridiculous in the bad way that would be. That's the type of needless swerve Russo has been mocked for decades for booking. 

This storyline is essentially doomed to fail just off the strength every suggestion for how it could work in the end involves getting even more convoluted. 

Like come on he loses in 3 minutes in a squash seemingly reinjured his foot

But he didn't reinjure his foot it's totally great.

But he's totally doubting himself and ready to retire

But an attaboy has him fired up. 

But no actually teehee fuck you Chicago. 

Come on you can't tell me that makes any damn sense.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I don't think they've cussed once tonight lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> There’s something we all know for sure about that main event…
> View attachment 131804


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oh no...dork order


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mox actually walks to the back?!?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I don't think they've cussed once tonight lol


ace steel


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I don't think they've cussed once tonight lol


Ace Steel dropped a F bomb tonight.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh no, THIS dork.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Evil Uno is such a geek. He cant even afford the fake tan bottle at the pharmacy to tan those fat arms.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Randy Lahey said:


> I think that's natural for babyfaces who finally win. After they win, the following is always a letdown. Same thing happened with Hangman


And the same with Swerve in our Glory... but I think Mox has had the best babyface championship run so far of this company. Just gotta give these babyfaces some edge.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Well thats one way to get Hangman into the match. Have Andrade randomly beat up each member.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Uno should never, ever speak...or appear on camera.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wolf Mark said:


> Something about Wardlow's look, it looks half finished somehow. He's not completely out of the CAW list.


The man-bun annoys me to no end. Sadly, it's become a noticeable part of his look, but that's nothing a wager match can't fix and he can just go with a crew cut or buzzcut from there after. The singlet's alright, but switching to trunks seems like the most sensible move forward to further sell him as a main event player.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I don't think they've cussed once tonight lol


And the promos are still fine! The show doesnt nessicarily need that pg14 rating crap!


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I don't think they've cussed once tonight lol


Punks buddy said fucking pretty clear


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

YES!!!! Should have stomped his head in too for real, fire these fucking dorks already,


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Andrade attacking Evil Uno was hilarious and pretty bad ass. Lol


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Lmao what was that


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Primo vs Super Crazy 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman/Silver/Reynolds vs The Elite is nailed on to be the final.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Rey Mysterio 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> “Nothing else worked for me, brother.”
> 
> I can’t wait to see Cornette and his Cult jackoff over how good this was, ignoring the fact it was just a page right out of the supposed “high school drama club BS” that they cry about with everyone else.
> 
> Gotta use that creative control, brotherrrrr.


His review of the segment last week was him and Brian Last going out of their way to avoid saying Punk may be just had a bad story. They made sure to mention that they don't like Moxley and how if it turns out bad it's definitely because of him influencing Punk though lol.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

ROOOOOOOOOOSH


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give me RUSH vs Ospreay


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I remember this guy, when he was a kid


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Ham and Egger said:


> Andrade attacking Evil Uno was hilarious and pretty bad ass. Lol


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The man-bun annoys me to no end. Sadly, it's become a noticeable part of his look, but that's nothing a wager match can't fix and he can just go with a crew cut or buzzcut from there after. The singlet's alright, but switching to trunks seems like the most sensible move forward to further sell him as a main event player.


Yea a good haircut and regular trunks would go a long way into fixing it


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Aubrey
Edwards
Wrestling.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Primo, Super Crazy vs Rey Mysterio vs Kenta 😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> His review of the segment last week was him and Brian Last going out of their way to avoid saying Punk may be just had a bad story. They made sure to mention that they don't like Moxley and how if it turns out bad it's definitely because of him influencing Punk though lol.


I’m glad you heard the same thing. Cocksucker would gladly suck Punk’s s’Punk.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Well I am out, the rest of the night looks terrible


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> I think that's natural for babyfaces who finally win. After they win, the following is always a letdown. Same thing happened with Hangman


This is very true, but in Wardlow's case they've also given him nothing to do.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

EWWW! SMARKS CHANTING "olay olay olayyyyy🤪" I CANT STAND IT! 🤢


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


No way 10 just completely no sold the taser lmao


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Think of how convoluted and ridiculous in the bad way that would be. That's the type of needless swerve Russo has been mocked for decades for booking.
> 
> This storyline is essentially doomed to fail just off the strength every suggestion for how it could work in the end involves getting even more convoluted.
> 
> ...


Hajime no Ippo (a long-running boxing manga) comes to mind with this.

In the early part of the series, after he won the national title, Ippo sparred with the world champion and got his ass kicked with just the champ's left jabs. He couldn't even land a hit on him.

That's close to what we saw just last week.

Ippo promises he'll get stronger. Well it's been like 20 years of the series running and he still hasn't gotten there but we see he's eventually going to.

With this story, it would be like Ippo suddenly beating the world champion in the next chapter, ignoring the weakness he already showed and killing any tension whatsoever. That's how bad this angle is.

(But oh they did the promo great so that suddenly means it's OK, they said.)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is the best thing that Andrade has done since coming to AEW.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565147306667679747*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dive
Dive
Dive
Dive
Dive
Dive
Dive
Dive


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sometimes the fippy shit is amazing to watch. You gotta appreciate the athleticism. 👏👏👏


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> Aubrey
> Edwards
> Wrestling.


In bra and panties only. Otherwise, no thanks.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

One Shed said:


> Dive
> Dive
> Dive
> Dive
> ...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rush rules so much. Rudo king.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Ohhhh so the manager didn’t actually taze 10? He just threatened him

I thought they botched the sell lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Well unfortunately, the tide is turning. This was a fingerpoke of doom moment. That's how bad the writing is.


What?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

My friend, Brutus The Barber Beefcake, saved me from a moment of self-doubt, brother.

They were right. This mf’er didn’t want his wrestling to change. He was just angry about who got the Hogan booking.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I’m glad you heard the same thing. Cocksucker would gladly suck Punk’s s’Punk.


You're definitely on the money on saying he goes out of his way to praise what he likes and hate on what he dislikes. Him never working with Punk is the only reason he likes him. 

Now you know I actually liked Cody, but clearly sometimes he did too much and was over the top. It took forever for Cornette to just finally admit Cody sometimes goes over board. Hell he wouldn't criticize Jericho until Jericho said he didn't really pay attention to what Cornette had to say good or bad because he was old news.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> Think of how convoluted and ridiculous in the bad way that would be. That's the type of needless swerve Russo has been mocked for decades for booking.
> 
> This storyline is essentially doomed to fail just off the strength every suggestion for how it could work in the end involves getting even more convoluted.
> 
> ...


It makes perfect sense, there's nothing convoluted about it EXCEPT the fact he seemed to reinjure his foot last week, then apparently didn't. That's the only decent point in your post, and even then doesn't take away from the strength of the story as a whole. Punk is playing the asshole manipulator he's always been. Doubting himself, having his friend talk him up to fire not really even Punk up, but the fans, only for Punk to show his true colors for the first time since he showed up in AEW is fantastic storytelling.

Again, the only thing that's weird is the whole foot injury thing. I'd argue this all would play better if not for that and instead if Punk just flat out got squashed by Mox, and he could "blame" that on his lack of focus to be the best and instead pandering to the crowd. Still, if we take Moxley's promo as the truth from the beginning of the night, where he claims Punk wasn't hurt and he just folded, then it sets up the heel turn even better. Punk would/should never admit to that part of it being true, but that's where the fans would need to believe that Mox was "right" about Punk after all.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Olayyyy olay olay🤪"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wolf Mark said:


> Yea a good haircut and regular trunks would go a long way into fixing it


To AEW's credit, they know he's going great (even in spite of their spotty booking of him) and thus his look is fine for now. But sooner or later, the time is gonna come when they need to acknowledge that he's got a very marketable look and, judging by his program with MJF earlier this year, he's actually a capable talker despite being a hoss (something that Brian Cage sadly and glaringly lacks).

I can only hope that TK takes a break from the booger sugar to realize that Wardlow's worthy of bigger and better things, that they do right by him.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Just want to chime in on how entertaining this show has been. So good.


----------



## helgey7212 (Dec 23, 2008)

kazarn said:


> No way 10 just completely no sold the taser lmao


He didn't touch him with it, he was just keeping him from getting up.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why were they chanting "Moose" at Rush? 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Hajime no Ippo (a long-running boxing manga) comes to mind with this.
> 
> In the early part of the series, after he won the national title, Ippo sparred with the world champion and got his ass kicked with just the champ's left jabs. He couldn't even land a hit on him.
> 
> ...


That's some damn long term storytelling lol. Not knowing it, it's so absurd. But I'm sure fans are going to be so fulfilled when he actually beats dude lol. 

But on topic, yeah it's just way too rushed. Like kayfabe injuries can work, but the timing is off. Either play it out over a couple weeks or month or as a singular episode thing. But it being a 10 day reinjury that's not an injury is just convoluted.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Yuta is so out of place in this match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Kudos to Dante "Eric Andre-lookin' ass" Martin. He actually sports entertained me for the very first time with that Yoshi Tonic as a counter to Fenix's Gory Bomb.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

That was nice!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Damn that was a quick count by aubrey


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was fun luchaweight action.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This match is exactly what Billy Gunn was talking about how young guys don't want to listen to the coaches because they want to get their shit doing moves that no one will remember next week.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DrEagles said:


> Punks buddy said fucking pretty clear


Off mic lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> In bra and panties only. Otherwise, no thanks.


Gross


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Drew's sword sound in Kenta's theme? 😂


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

That pin was insane. Holy crap.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

COWARD SHIT


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Rush rules so much. Rudo king.


I've seen only bits and pieces of his work, but the dude is solid. Can he speak English sufficiently? Because if so, Vince was a fucking buffoon to ignore him in favor of Charlotte's sentient sex doll.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> My friend, Brutus The Barber Beefcake, saved me from a moment of self-doubt, brother.
> 
> They were right. This mf’er didn’t want his wrestling to change. He was just angry about who got the Hogan booking.


Now that's the most unlikable thing about Punk and a lot of "screw the machine" people in entertainment. Most don't actually hate the machine, they hate they're not the chosen one by the machine.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Da Sad Cowboy sure has been in decline since he lost the title.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hangman plummeted down the card


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whos that jobber with the beard? He looks like Gunner from TNA 😂


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hangman‘s gone from main event to dork event


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

We need a Page heel turn ASAP


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The trio's tourney match tonight is the true main event of the tourney.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sad Panda said:


> That pin was insane. Holy crap.


One of the beat pinning combinations I've seen in a while. Definitely should be used as a finisher.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Zero Hour looks damn good.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ishii vs Kingston and Pac vs Kip on the pre show is awesome


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> This match is exactly what Billy Gunn was talking about how young guys don't want to listen to the coaches because they want to get their shit doing moves that no one will remember next week.


For Dante you could say that, but honestly Rush and Fenix have been working that type of high flying lucha style for forever now. Lot of guys in CMLL and AAA do it.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Damn they rushed through the graphic for the FTW match 😂


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> That's some damn long term storytelling lol. Not knowing it, it's so absurd. But I'm sure fans are going to be so fulfilled when he actually beats dude lol.
> 
> But on topic, yeah it's just way too rushed. Like kayfabe injuries can work, but the timing is off. Either play it out over a couple weeks or month or as a singular episode thing. But it being a 10 day reinjury that's not an injury is just convoluted.


If they'd have just waited longer and built it for Full Gear or Revolution it could have been really good. You'd have time to get people wondering how Punk could do it with his bad foot against this ruthless dominant champ. But no it has to happen now because Chicago.

At every fork in the road with this, they took the worst option. It's rather incredible.

And Ippo, yeah, the series gets off track sometimes. Ippo's even "retired," but we all know where the story is going to eventually go...hopefully before I'm eligible for social security.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Some matches having moving graphics and others not is weird. They should go all in with that. Things like that add professionalism.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Tony couldn't have had Hangman made the save during a match or do anything interesting to setup Hangman in the match on Friday? Really horrible booking there


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

BREATHE EXCALIBUR


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Why are they showing these graphics all so quickly? WTF calm down AEW


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Excalibur has to be exhausted from reading that fast.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kip still looks like a fucking geek. Hopefully his ring work got better because it was less than stellar when he was active.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yasssssssss more rematches


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dont tell me Don Butt-Head is going to screw The Elite and join Aussie Open 💀


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Man, this PPV card has like 13 matches ? Gonna be going awhile


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was an easy way to get Page into the match though, so like I thought they'll do DO/Elite to have the Hangman vs Elite storyline.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Gross


I will not apologize for liking a woman in lingerie. >:|


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dr. Middy said:


> For Dante you could say that, but honestly Rush and Fenix have been working that type of high flying lucha style for forever now. Lot of guys in CMLL and AAA do it.


Yeah, but they give away way too much when they should probably saving some of these spots for the PPV. But then again Fenix is on another level and probably was taking it easy tonight. 😅


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Some matches having moving graphics and others not is weird. They should go all in with that. Things like that add professionalism.


Agreed. The moving graphics look fantastic. Just go “All Out” and use it. ;-)


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

UNITED EMPIRE!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

KENNY!!!!


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

DRose1994 said:


> Man, this PPV card has like 13 matches ? Gonna be going awhile



Make sure to pack canned goods


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> It makes perfect sense, there's nothing convoluted about it EXCEPT the fact he seemed to reinjure his foot last week, then apparently didn't. That's the only decent point in your post, and even then doesn't take away from the strength of the story as a whole. Punk is playing the asshole manipulator he's always been. Doubting himself, having his friend talk him up to fire not really even Punk up, but the fans, only for Punk to show his true colors for the first time since he showed up in AEW is fantastic storytelling.
> 
> Again, the only thing that's weird is the whole foot injury thing. I'd argue this all would play better if not for that and instead if Punk just flat out got squashed by Mox, and he could "blame" that on his lack of focus to be the best and instead pandering to the crowd. Still, if we take Moxley's promo as the truth from the beginning of the night, where he claims Punk wasn't hurt and he just folded, then it sets up the heel turn even better. Punk would/should never admit to that part of it being true, but that's where the fans would need to believe that Mox was "right" about Punk after all.


But you can't just take the foot part out of it because that's the story they went with. 

Moxley saying he faked it doesn't make sense because of when the injury not injury happened in the match. If they had been having a long match and Moxley was kicking out of Punk's best shit and giving Punk hell, then yeah he wanted a way out could be a story to tell. 

But what happened is he reinjured but didn't injure his foot and lost. 

You throwing out a 

"Well no Punk faked the injury to lose the match, so he could fake being sad and get a pep rally going to fake cheer him and the Chicago crowd up. That way he can tell them to fuck themselves, even though they've done nothing but support him"

Is fucking stupid and convoluted. It's swerves for the sake of it versus having any logical sense.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKS


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big Match Will ready to steal the show again for another week of Dynamite.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wolf Mark said:


> Why are they showing these graphics all so quickly? *WTF calm down AEW*


TK's FW after hitting an extra helping of booger sugar:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao at Kenny's entrance [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

DRose1994 said:


> Man, this PPV card has like 13 matches ? Gonna be going awhile


Well the main event is only gonna be 3 minutes.

Then Mox can cut a promo and just say: “What did you expect? Didn’t you see the first match like a week ago?”


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The GOD of pro wrestling.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

[emoji119][emoji119]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

WK Kenny vs Billy is going to be off the hook.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

GOATmega.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Is this quarter hour going 📈 or 📉 right now


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Way too much Green


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Haven't heard an intro that sports entertaining since Heyman's "REIGNING, DEFENDING, UNDISPUTED WWE / UNIVERSAL CHAMPION!!!" shtick with Brock.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Two generational talents kicking it off.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Didn't see this last week


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Omega kinda resembling a much slimmer Jim Duggan.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

When is Kenny going to grace us with a promo?[emoji441]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jedah said:


> If they'd have just waited longer and built it for Full Gear or Revolution it could have been really good. You'd have time to get people wondering how Punk could do it with his bad foot against this ruthless dominant champ. But no it has to happen now because Chicago.
> 
> At every fork in the road with this, they took the worst option. It's rather incredible.
> 
> And Ippo, yeah, the series gets off track sometimes. Ippo's even "retired," but we all know where the story is going to eventually go...hopefully before I'm eligible for social security.


Yeah it could've worked in and out of kayfabe if they just played the long game. 

Works in kayfabe because well injury

Works out of kayfabe because fans like us go, "oh shit he must've had injury complications and Tony and him wanted to promote Moxley to full champ". 

Instead this is Stone Cold crushing HHH by dropping him from a forklift in a limo, only for HHH to show up the week after.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tony Khan should sign Jessica McKay as Aussie Open's manager 😂


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Wow... the height he got on that!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Will's precision with difficult spots always astonishes me.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DUSTY 74 said:


> Is this quarter hour going 📈 or 📉 right now


Omega is a ratings draw!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I've seen all those Mexicans on Nitro, this does not impress me.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

odd how positive Don is about Ospreay. Betrayal incoming?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565153000561250305


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Big Match Will ready to steal the show again for another week of Dynamite.


He will not be acknowledged for that on a count of having that disgusting zoomer haircut. Once he gets a real man's haircut, he can be eligible for show-stealer status.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm still laughing at that Omega entrance lol

Kenny selling more tickets on 2 continents, having more belts, getting more bitches, and doing more charity as a dig at Will is just great rivalry shit talk lol.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Kenny vs Ospreay, Black are two matches I absolutely need to see.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I will not apologize for liking a woman in lingerie. >:|


Its Bayley! 😍


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

This sucks so much.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny and Will have done a great job of blurring the lines between what's real and what's kayfabe between them. The hatred feels real.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Omega had a different name for the Kotaro Crusher?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww! Davis McDavis has a boner 😂


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Its Bayley! 😍


Angela White, actually. :]


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Awesome spot!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Crowd is going nuts for Omega/Will. So much fun


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That sequence between Kenny and Will, holy shit!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> That sequence between Kenny and Will, holy shit!


2 great doing great shit


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Imma need that new Omega meme


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I cannot believe there's still 10 minutes left.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> That awesome segment with CM Punk/Ace Steel fucking sold me on this Sunday's main event!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude you the biggest AEW kiss ass there is.

so sick of ur crap Punk is washed up putting the title back on him would do nothing but run more fans off that ur new japan goofs already did.

So glad Trips is in charge of WWE so I don't have to give a shit about Tony Kahn and his awful booking anymore.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"FIGHT FOREVER!" 👏🏻 

I just preordered! Cant wait!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That little Omega/Ospreay tease ruled. 

Now keep them apart for the rest of the match.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Hajime no Ippo (a long-running boxing manga) comes to mind with this.
> 
> In the early part of the series, after he won the national title, Ippo sparred with the world champion and got his ass kicked with just the champ's left jabs. He couldn't even land a hit on him.
> 
> ...


No it's not, it's nothing like that story.

You really think that's the same story?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What an incoherent mess. What is the ref getting paid to do here?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Undisputed to attack?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565153000561250305


@FrankenTodd

@FrankenTodd





FrankenTodd said:


> Imma need that new Omega meme
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Omega had a different name for the Kotaro Crusher?


Nah, Excalibur mis-named it. In his defense, he did that while trying to replenish the oxygen to his brain after TK keeps forcing him to read off match cards at a lightning fast pace and in one breath.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Excalibur didn't recognize that Will did the backbreaker with the same form as Kenny?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman is gonna pin a weakened Kenny in the final.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Kenny and Will might be my feud of the year if there is a pay off match at Wrestle Kingdom.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

RLT1981 said:


> dude you the biggest AEW kiss ass there is.
> 
> so sick of ur crap Punk is washed up putting the title back on him would do nothing but run more fans off that ur new japan goofs already did.
> 
> So glad Trips is in charge of WWE so I don't have to give a shit about Tony Kahn and his awful booking anymore.


yet you're here giving a shit about TK and his awful booking. imagine that


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

One Shed said:


> What an incoherent mess. What is the ref getting paid to do here?


It's a pointless flip-o-thon. 

People should watch the first X Division title match between AJ Styles, Jerry Lynn, Lowki and Psychosis to see how how you can do flips but still do things that look real and with intensity. This look like children playing.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Will was babyace in peril earlier in the match, now Kenny is.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

IronMan8 said:


> No it's not, it's nothing like that story.
> 
> You really think that's the same story?


OK. It's the most amazing story ever. I was totally wrong. It's as good as Austin vs. McMahon. Lap it up cause it ain't WWE!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Will was babyace in peril earlier in the match, now Kenny is.


At least the crowd is cheering properly now!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> It's a pointless flip-o-thon.
> 
> People should watch the first X Division title match between AJ Styles, Jerry Lynn, Lowki and Psychosis to see how how you can do flips but still do things that look real and with intensity. This look like children playing.


And all of a sudden when Kenny gets his shirt ripped off, the Hardlys just cannot find a way to get in the ring to assist when nothing has ever prevented them from just waltzing in when they feel like it ever.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The hottest completion in robotic combat lol,


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Ospreay just did a flash kick!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Gedo and TK are gonna have an argument over who gets the Kenny vs Ospreay epic.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that v trigger superkick combo should've been the finish


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They had me on that near fall.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I mean it's incredibly obvious that The Elite are winning here. 

But this match is fun AF.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Not really sure what the point of that move was from Ospreay. It looked cool but not sure what damage it could do to an opponent.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just tuned back, so many botches and zero psychology. Didn't miss anything as usual


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Piledriver. The second most dangerous driver after Jimmy Uso.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I want anyone to tell me what that flip off the top to one of the Hardly's asses was actually supposed to accomplish.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

3venflow said:


> They had me on that near fall.


I will admit they had me too.


----------



## My_Melody (Feb 4, 2020)

Springboard cutters Look so so shit.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think I preferred last week's United Empire vs Death Triangle match, but this is great.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am just laughing so much at all this.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nibba did a shooting star headbutt into a dude's crotch. Japan is weird as fuck, I swear.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Wait when did Kenny take off the shirt


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Give me Omega vs Ospreay at Wrestle Kingdom.*


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

V-Trigger. OWA. 1-2-3. Goodbye and good night.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Tune in next week where Will Ospreay will throw out a sonic boom.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

World class gymnastics display


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Only Ospreay could make the Bucks seem like after thoughts.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

What an insane match. 

Awesome show.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> Not really sure what the point of that move was from Ospreay. It looked cool but not sure what damage it could do to an opponent.





One Shed said:


> I want anyone to tell me what that flip off the top to one of the Hardly's asses was actually supposed to accomplish.


I both know what move you’re referring to, and my first thought was ‘okay, he’s a great athlete, but that was one of the dumbest things I’ve ever seen’.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

One Shed said:


> I want anyone to tell me what that flip off the top to one of the Hardly's asses was actually supposed to accomplish.


Sometimes athletes like to show off their abilities.

That match was fucking great btw


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

One Shed said:


> I want anyone to tell me what that flip off the top to one of the Hardly's asses was actually supposed to accomplish.


He just mocking The Bucks doing it. But yes, it's dumb af.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

My TBS stream just stopped working. WTF!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Only Ospreay could make the Bucks seem like after thoughts.


To be fair, belly button lint could even do that.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I can’t wait for Ospreay/Omega.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Show itself wasn't the worst, but if this is the show before a major ppv, it's pretty embarrassing.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ospreay's inferiority complex. His story needs him to beat Kenny at some point.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

One Shed said:


> I want anyone to tell me what that flip off the top to one of the Hardly's asses was actually supposed to accomplish.


I know! A gratuitous flip taunt like Roman doing the oo-ah..?

Taunts are in Fight Forever, so he was building up his special meter?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> But you can't just take the foot part out of it because that's the story they went with.
> 
> Moxley saying he faked it doesn't make sense because of when the injury not injury happened in the match. If they had been having a long match and Moxley was kicking out of Punk's best shit and giving Punk hell, then yeah he wanted a way out could be a story to tell.
> 
> ...


Problem is you're ignoring the character Punk would be playing, and not thinking about how it plays into the story. It's not a swerve for swerve's sake, it's moving him into a character that has been building going back the last year to when Kingston first called him out. It's a swerve with story backing it up. 

Not convoluted at all. Not the absolute best way they could've done this, I think the idea of Punk "really" re-injuring himself and that casting doubt onto him, which leads him to cheating in the follow up match once he's healed in a few months would've been a better way to go. However, the way they're going is still great and might play better to make Punk seem like a bigger asshole. Punk doesn't think he can beat Moxley, especially after brawling and wrestling with him the last couple weeks, but it's not just that. There are multiple layers going into this. Punk being a manipulator, pandering to the audience to get cheered while playing politics backstage. Punk being a hypocrite, coming back and taking the top spot of AEW after being gone for so long to take spots from the guys who have been building the brand for the last few year. Punk actually seeing Moxley as the toughest in the game, even before his match, which led to him doing things the way he's going to do them. There's layers in each of those points as well, and it all plays into Punk doing things his way and showing his true colors on his terms, this Sunday.

This is all assuming that Punk actually turns heel. Again if this really is just for him to be a conquering face then none of what I said matters anyway.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I like how they gave Noseman the 🖕🏻 with that spot explaining how Kenny Omega has to pin the guy that is legally tagged in 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Whoanma said:


> V-Trigger. OWA. 1-2-3. Goodbye and good night.


BANG! 🔫


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

As expected, United Empire vs The Elite was a *phenomenal* trios main event 👏 👏 

Every sequence involving Will Ospreay vs Kenny Omega here was especially tremendous


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Why’d they cut the fite feed


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kenny on the mic again and FITE cuts the signal.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This the Meltzer Driver combined with the wuzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaahh


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thats how tag teams are done Noseman! At least AEW knows how to pick the right winners!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Goddamn I love when the boys are unselfish workers. Ospreay and Kenny love making their opponents look great.

And that fucking look on Ospreay’s face at the end. This is some great storytelling. The student MUST put down the master at some point.

Drag. This. Out!!!!


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Show itself wasn't the worst, but if this is the show before a major ppv, it's pretty embarrassing.


I’m not sure what you’d be looking for in a go home? They touched base with all major feuds.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I thought that, watching fist time, that the back of his head, shoulder made contact.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

After Kenny hit the tombstone on Osperay, they were like “oh but he’s not the legal man!” As if it’s ever mattered in the young bucks tag matches before. No one can follow it anyway — ESPECIALLY not in a trios match.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

One Shed said:


> I want anyone to tell me what that flip off the top to one of the Hardly's asses was actually supposed to accomplish.


Considering I've seen it a bunch of times, my guess is that the impact from the SSP is supposed to make the piledriver more devastating, coupled with the athleticism of the SSP in general. 

It is kinda dumb, but I get it lol.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Cornette's opinions are irrelevant because hes just kissing Triple H's ass, hes just as stupid as JDFromNY.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> World class gymnastics display


Is that a bad thing? Athleticism is personally something that I quite enjoy about AEW vs restholds in other promitions.

Give me fast paced matches over snorefests.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

PavelGaborik said:


> Is that a bad thing? Athleticism is personally something that I quite enjoy about AEW vs restholds in other promitions.
> 
> Give me fast paced matches over snorefests.


Yup. Technical masterpieces they are not, but are the matches entertaining as all hell? Fuck yeah they are. All I’m looking for during my 2 hours of watching.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I thought everything made sense tonight except Morrissey vs Wingmen. Seems strange spot to do that in. Other than that a very good Dynamite.

Key to All Out is how they book Mox-Punk. The best way to do this is Moxley wins, Punk is heel. And hopefully MJF is back.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

the only thing good about this episode was the moxley/punk segments.... rest of show was trash 
main event represented everything wrong with modern wrestling...its a shame all the marks dont know any better


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Didn't see the main event, so won't comment on that. Rest of the show though was great, especially Punk and Moxley's promos. Fantastic stuff, and looking forward to All Out. Was on the fence about buying it but they sold me on it tonight.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hager vs Danielson
Britt/Hayter vs Shida/Storm
Dante vs Fenix vs Yuta vs Rush
Elite vs United Empire

A very good night of action. Good build for most of the PPV matches but I feel like Starks and Hobbs should have had one of those sitdowns too before the PPV. It looks like that match will get its final push on Rampage.

The one match that feels COMPLETELY undercooked is Swerve/Lee vs Acclaimed, which has had nothing but a brief segment on Rampage. Everything else has had ay least sufficient build (even Jade vs Athena), that just feels tagged on. They clearly don't want FTR monopolizing every tag title or that was your obvious route.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

One Shed said:


> I want anyone to tell me what that flip off the top to one of the Hardly's asses was actually supposed to accomplish.












"Er My GeRd He JuMpeD oFf Da FeNce To LaNd a RoUndHouSe WhY wOuLd He Do DaT?!

Jesus fucking Christ, it's literally a choreographed match, let them show their athletic ability, it isn't as if the flip took away from the end result.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

PavelGaborik said:


> Is that a bad thing? Athleticism is personally something that I quite enjoy about AEW vs restholds in other promitions.
> 
> Give me fast paced matches over snorefests.


Luckily, there's a ringwork-heavy promotion giving tons of chinlocks on the other channel for those who prefer that kind of wrestling.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Geeee said:


> Luckily, there's a ringwork-heavy promotion giving tons of chinlocks on the other channel for those who prefer that kind of wrestling.


NJPW is the only other consistent promotion I would put up there in that regard.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Two back-to-back shows that didn't leave me unreasonably angry. Good job Tony Khan.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Honestly, August 2022 might be the best month that AEW has had in terms of delivering excellent TV bangers in quite some time; especially with the main events we've seen from this month.

In just this month alone, we've had the following:

- Jon Moxley vs Chris Jericho for the AEW World title (Dynamite - Quake at the Lake) + CM Punk's return afterwards

- Bryan Danielson vs Daniel Garcia 2 out 3 Falls match (Dynamite 8/17/22)

- La Faccion Ingobernable vs The Elite (Dynamite 8/17/22) + Kenny Omega's long-awaited return beforehand

- United Empire vs Death Triangle (Dynamite 8/24/22)

- United Empire vs The Elite (Dynamite 8/31/22) + Will Ospreay finally clashing with Kenny Omega

Hooray for my birth month 

Plus, tonight was the 3rd week in a row that Kenny Omega closed Dynamite (along with the Young Bucks too)


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Two back-to-back shows that didn't leave me unreasonably angry. Good job Tony Khan.*


Can you name a recent TV show that has(across any promotion) ?

Was it two jobbers winning the womens tag titles on RAW two days ago in the main event?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Didn't see the main event, so won't comment on that. Rest of the show though was great, especially Punk and Moxley's promos. Fantastic stuff, and looking forward to All Out. Was on the fence about buying it but they sold me on it tonight.


*That was a PPV quality main event. Please watch it.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am able to simultaneously enjoy wrestling like Danielson does and the newer more spot based style too. I do prefer the former though. That being said, the Trios match was very entertaining and Ospreay/Omega is a $ match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> "Er My GeRd He JuMpeD oFf Da FeNce To LaNd a RoUndHouSe WhY wOuLd He Do DaT?!
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ, it's literally a choreographed match, let them show their athletic ability, it isn't as if the flip took away from the end result.


You see where that kick actually hit the guy in the face? Now show me how his head barely touching a guy's ass while the other one held him for 15-20 seconds vs just completing the tombstone right away is supposed to do anything.

You can demonstrate athletic ability without being stupid and making what you are doing look like dudes waiting for their next dance cue to begin.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Can you name a recent TV show that has(across any promotion) ?
> 
> Was it two jobbers winning the womens tag titles on RAW two days ago in the main event?


*That moment definitely left me unreasonably angry, but the rest of the show was great*.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That was a PPV quality main event. Please watch it.*


TBH from comments I'm seeing, sounds like your average Elite mindless clusterfuck.

I don't know if it was, but I don't care about any of the guys enough/trios matches in general to really check it out.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> TBH from comments I'm seeing, sounds like your average Elite mindless clusterfuck.
> 
> I don't know if it was, but I don't care about any of the guys enough/trios matches in general to really check it out.


It was at least 20% more dives and somehow even less selling, so it gets an extra strar.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> TBH from comments I'm seeing, sounds like your average Elite mindless clusterfuck.
> 
> I don't know if it was, but I don't care about any of the guys enough/trios matches in general to really check it out.


*The Omega and Ospreay sequences were worth it in and of themselves. Remember, you're talking to a guy that can't stand the Young Bucks' existence. I'd watch it again.*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Awaiting Morrissey vs Cole


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I'm still laughing at that Omega entrance lol
> 
> Kenny selling more tickets on 2 continents, having more belts, getting more bitches, and doing more charity as a dig at Will is just great rivalry shit talk lol.


Buddies talking shit is always where you can go the hardest. Great stuff. This inferiority complex that is consuming the Ospreay character is “really good shit, Pal!!”


3venflow said:


> Kenny and Will have done a great job of blurring the lines between what's real and what's kayfabe between them. The hatred feels real.


Funny how the two flippy dipshits that supposedly don’t know how to work are giving a masterclass in how to…WORK THE AUDIENCE.



3venflow said:


>


The Ospreay V-Trigger is one of my favorite spots in that match. These guys’ admiration for each other is evident. Awesome shit.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

One Shed said:


> You see where that kick actually hit the guy in the face? Now show me how his head barely touching a guy's ass while the other one held him for 15-20 seconds vs just completing the tombstone right away is supposed to do anything.
> 
> You can demonstrate athletic ability without being stupid and making what you are doing look like dudes waiting for their next dance cue to begin.


The kick he could've very easily landed without jumping off the fence, likely with an actual KO instead of a knockdown?

You mean he didn't actually press down on his shoulders and force his head and neck down on the canvas to break it? 

The dude was clearly unconscious/dazed in kayfabe, being held up for 5 seconds and the end result was the same. 

The move was clearly done to mock the Bucks' finisher move, it really wasn't all that complex if you actually tune into the show on a regular basis.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The Omega and Ospreay sequences were worth it in and of themselves. Remember, you're talking to a guy that can't stand the Young Bucks' existence. I'd watch it again.*


Whenever Omega/Ospreay happens I'll definitely make sure to properly watch that match, assuming it's free on TV or on a PPV that has other matches I'm invested enough to order.

It's not just an Elite thing, I just don't like tag matches in general. The fact it's Elite guys and then a few others I know very little about as well just doesn't do enough to make me want to watch a match type I'm not a fan of anyway.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Awaiting Morrissey vs Cole


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RLT1981 said:


> dude you the biggest AEW kiss ass there is.
> 
> so sick of ur crap Punk is washed up putting the title back on him would do nothing but run more fans off that ur new japan goofs already did.
> 
> So glad Trips is in charge of WWE so I don't have to give a shit about Tony Kahn and his awful booking anymore.


Huh, how do you go from being friendly with me to *this* in a matter of 28 hours?

I thought you respected the NJPW stars too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Punk’s bullshit booking reeks of Cody rHHHodes.

“I’LL SHOW THEM! I’LL BOOK MYSELF LIKE THE BIGGEST STAR ON THE SHOW AND MAKE THEM RUE THE DAY THEY TRIED TO KILL CM PUNK!!!”

So, it’s officially “Fuck CM Punk.” Nothing worse than a fucking selfish performer who thinks he’s above everyone else. Especially one that is worth a _whopping 18k fans more per week than The Cucamonga Kids and Twinkletoes._


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Nobody cares what you think honestly


Yes, you do


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I saw someone on Reddit say it and now I definitely want Will Ospreay to be the joker


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I saw someone on Reddit say it and now I definitely want Will Ospreay to be the joker


I’ve thought the same thing, but I can’t see them doing it.

But man, that would be great.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Someone in this thread pitched the idea that Stokely is forming an army for MJF and now that's got me thinking. The Gunns betrayed their dad, Moriarty betrayed his teacher, Ethan Page cut a disgruntled promo where he said he should be on TV every week (and hasn't been on TV since), and Morrissey was MJF's hired gun against Wardlow. So it could make sense. If it's a standard faction under Stokely's rule and no MJF though, it seems to lack any cohesion. However, MJF could be a focal point that makes the various betrayals and unhappiness make sense in the bigger picture.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

bdon said:


> Punk’s bullshit booking reeks of Cody rHHHodes.
> 
> “I’LL SHOW THEM! I’LL BOOK MYSELF LIKE THE BIGGEST STAR ON THE SHOW AND MAKE THEM RUE THE DAY THEY TRIED TO KILL CM PUNK!!!”
> 
> So, it’s officially “Fuck CM Punk.” Nothing worse than a fucking selfish performer who thinks he’s above everyone else. Especially one that is worth a _whopping 18k fans more per week than The Cucamonga Kids and Twinkletoes._


Meh, I can see where you're coming from but Punk is a much bigger name and hasn't forced himself on us near to the level as Cody did.

I'll have to mostly disagree here.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Is that a bad thing? Athleticism is personally something that I quite enjoy about AEW vs restholds in other promitions.
> 
> Give me fast paced matches over snorefests.


They're great athletes, but they're terrible workers. It literally looked like a bunch of kids spazzing out on a trampoline


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> Meh, I can see where you're coming from but Punk is a much bigger name and hasn't forced himself on us near to the level as Cody did.
> 
> I'll have to mostly disagree here.


And I was pointing out Cody’s bullshit in November 2019 when everyone thought it wasn’t “that bad really”.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> They're great athletes, but they're terrible workers. It literally looked like a bunch of kids spazzing out on a trampoline


Lol no.

That was one of the more entertaining matches I've watched(along with last weeks Main Event) in quite some time.

If that isn't the content you enjoy, I'd most definitely recommend a slower paced product where restholds tend to be more prominent vs athletic ability. 

This is most certainly not a promotion you'll enjoy.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Phil “CM Punk” Bollea lapping up that creative control.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565158973497643009


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Lol no.
> 
> That was one of the more entertaining matches I've watched(along with last weeks Main Event) in quite some time.
> 
> ...


There is a giant middle ground between restholds and this nonsense. Just a bunch of spots from guys who don't know how to work


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

bdon said:


> And I was pointing out Cody’s bullshit in November 2019 when everyone thought it wasn’t “that bad really”.


Meh, Cody didn't get too insufferable for me until the Archer feud, that's when I was officially like "okay fuck this dude".

There were clearly signs prior, but that's when I flipped the switch. Punk is nowhere near that level yet. I still believe the end result of this is MJF going over Punk for the title, which would make for amazing TV.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> There is a giant middle ground between restholds and this nonsense. Just a bunch of spots from guys who don't know how to work


You realize that throwing down blanket statements like "they don't know how to work" adds zero merit to your opinion, right? Particularly when Will and Kenny are widely recognized as two of the best workers in the world in 2022.

In fact, it makes me not really value your opinion on Professional Wrestling at all moving forward.

Again, likely not your product, I'd suggest moving on to a slower program that individuals your age may find easier to keep up with.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565158973497643009


As it should be. Ospreay’s going over Omega eventually. Likely just prior to his “Will Ospreay is All Elite” card being tweeted.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jack Perry announced himself to the world for the first time.
Moxley at his very best on the mic.
Punk took us on a 4-week journey in 7 days.
Omega vs Ospreay greatness + Kenny's intro
Women's match looked great
Hollywood Hunk and Avalon got airtime
Morrissey signed with AEW
Fast-paced four way match
Hangman / Dark Order and The Elite - my personal favourite long-term story in decades

Fun show

To me, Raw is consistently very boring... so I don't mind if people have criticism of a show like this, because the one thing you can't call AEW is boring



The Legit Lioness said:


> *Two back-to-back shows that didn't leave me unreasonably angry. Good job Tony Khan.*


Not unreasonably angry... I love your grading standards


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> You realize that throwing down blanket statements like "they don't know how to work" adds zero merit to your opinion, right? Particularly when Will and Kenny are widely recognized as two of the best workers in the world in 2022.
> 
> In fact, it makes me not really value your opinion on Professional Wrestling at all moving forward.
> 
> Again, likely not your product, I'd suggest moving on to a slower program that individuals your age may find easier to keep up with.


They’re doing the best worked shoot feud in the business. I can’t take anyone serious when they claim either guy doesn’t know how to work.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

bdon said:


> As it should be. Ospreay’s going over Omega eventually. Likely just prior to his “Will Ospreay is All Elite” card being tweeted.


It should be a trilogy, with Ospreay going over in the third bout if he does actually sign with AEW, would be a great passing of the torch moment.

That said, from what I've read Ospreay still has 2 more years left on his deal with NJPW, gonna be a long while yet if that were to hypothetically come to fruition.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> You realize that throwing down blanket statements like "they don't know how to work" adds zero merit to your opinion, right? Particularly when Will and Kenny are widely recognized as two of the best workers in the world in 2022.
> 
> In fact, it makes me not really value your opinion on Professional Wrestling at all moving forward.
> 
> Again, likely not your product, I'd suggest moving on to a slower program that individuals your age may find easier to keep up with.


Widely regarded as great workers by who? Dave Meltzer? Please. They can't work for shit. They work 100 mph doing spots nonstop to mask the fact that they can't work.

There is nothing to keep up with. It's all meaningless spots. There is absolutely no logic behind any of it. It's just a gymnast display.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> It should be a trilogy, with Ospreay going over in the third bout if he does actually sign with AEW, would be a great passing of the torch moment.
> 
> That said, from what I've read Ospreay still has 2 more years left on his deal with NJPW, gonna be a long while yet if that were to hypothetically come to fruition.


That’s why I want them to drag this out.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565158973497643009


Big Yawn


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> Widely regarded by great workers by who? Dave Meltzer? Please. They can't work for shit. They work 100 mph doing spots nonstop to mask the fact that they can't work.


By Pro Wrestling fans and media as a whole.

I love how you shit on people like Dave, but undoubtedly slobber at whatever gossip comes out of the mouth of that obese has been Cornette as if it's gossip.

What is "working to you" what is "psychology" to you? These terms are worthless without proper nuance.

Who are your current favorite Professional Wrestlers? In ring wise, of course.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> By Pro Wrestling fans and media as a whole.
> 
> I love how you shit on people like Dave, but undoubtedly slobber at whatever gossip comes out of the mouth of that obese has been Cornette as if it's gossip.
> 
> Who are your current favorite Professional Wrestlers btw? In ring wise, of course.


Lol, modern pro wrestlers suck and the wrestling media and 'smart' marks have always championed spot monkeys. Any decent high school athlete could do everything those guys did in that match with a few months of training and memorization of the spots.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

OK I seen enough, give me Omega vs Ospreay now! Like I said that was just the appetizer and we are getting the main course and dessert down the road. That trio match was good that i'm going to watch it again on westcoast time.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> Widely regarded as great workers by who? Dave Meltzer? Please. They can't work for shit. They work 100 mph doing spots nonstop to mask the fact that they can't work.


Austin, Edge, Foley, Angle and Flair have all called Omega world class. Omega's stuff with Okada got Edge back into wrestling. That series had some of the most nuanced in-ring storytelling ever over a series of matches.

Omega may not be to your taste or that of others. But he can work and work very well, be it in a balls out trios match or a slower paced 64 minute match with Okada.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> Lol, modern pro wrestlers suck and the wrestling media and 'smart' marks have always championed spot monkeys. Any decent high school athlete could do everything those guys did in that match with a few months of training and memorization of the spots.


...and any non-athlete who dropped out of high school could do everything we saw on the Wrestlemania 6 card with a few months of training and memorisation of the rest holds.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cornette was serious about the babies being thrown in the air for Punk @One Shed 😂







*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> ...and any non-athlete who dropped out of high school could do everything we saw on the Wrestlemania 6 card with a few months of training and memorisation of the rest holds.


Goodbye and good..night. BANG!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> Lol, modern pro wrestlers suck and the wrestling media and 'smart' marks have always championed spot monkeys. Any decent high school athlete could do everything those guys did in that match with a few months of training and memorization of the spots.


Well thank god we have you, the "Pro Wrestling Messiah" here to enlighten us on what is good, and what is not here in 2022.

I've been an athlete my entire life, don't know many individuals out there, if any who are as explosive of athletes as Kenny or Will. I do have my suspicions you were likely not somebody who took the time to actually compete, let alone excel athletically in any type of sport.

"Modern Pro Wrestlers suck lolz"

Then what the fuck are you here for, commenting on an active Pro Wrestling show? It's like me taking my time to head down to a golf forum and tell everyone their sport is fucking boring, too slow and their camera cuts give me a headache.

My man, you're in the wrong place if you don't enjoy modern day professional wrestling.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Cornette was serious about the babies being thrown in the air for Punk @One Shed 😂
> View attachment 131808
> *


This one works for me, brother.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I wonder if the just enjoy wrestling sign guy knew how many people on this board couldn't just enjoy wrestling because of his sign that says just enjoy wrestling.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

IronMan8 said:


> ...and any non-athlete who dropped out of high school could do everything we saw on the Wrestlemania 6 card with a few months of training and memorisation of the rest holds.


Athletically? Perhaps. But the general storytelling, psychology, ability to make a mass audience buy in and manipulate their emotions? Not a chance.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Cornette was serious about the babies being thrown in the air for Punk @One Shed 😂
> View attachment 131808
> *


It is just such a shame they completely took the piss out of this match with the booking last week. Just astonishingly awful. I get that Tony can experience three weeks of time in two days with enough supplements, but going from getting squashed to instant rematch in 10 days and have any of it have heat or be believable is ridiculous.

I do want to play "caption this picture" though:

"Phil! Acknowledge your son!"


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> It is just such a shame they completely took the piss out of this match with the booking last week Just astonishingly awful. I get that Tony can experience three weeks of time in two days with enough supplements, but going from getting squashed to instant rematch in 10 days and have any of it have heat or be believable is ridiculous.
> 
> I do want to play "caption this picture" though:
> 
> "Phil! Acknowledge your son!"


There it fucking is. 

“Can. Not. Blame. Punk.”

_beep boop beep_


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> There it fucking is.
> 
> “Can. Not. Blame. Punk.”
> 
> _beep boop beep_


At the end of the day, the booker booked the match, yes or no?

And if Punk wanted/demanded this to be the way it all was booked, then it was a horrible call on his part.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> At the end of the day, the booker booked the match, yes or no?
> 
> And if Punk wanted/demanded this to be the way it all was booked, then it was a horrible call on his part.


It works for him, brotherrrr.

You’ll do anything to avoid blaming him, Jim. Mf’er done a high school drama class segment and not one word from you.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> It works for him, brotherrrr.
> 
> You’ll do anything to avoid blaming him, Jim. Mf’er done a high school drama class segment and not one word from you.


Not one word? I said I hated it in the live thread and just did here too. You are arguing against what you want to hear vs what is being said. That is a strawman.

I literally just said "And if Punk wanted/demanded this to be the way it all was booked, then it was a horrible call on his part."

But no, I have not even said one word.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> Not one word? I said I hated it in the live thread and just did here too. You are arguing against what you want to hear vs what is being said. That is a strawman.
> 
> I literally just said "And if Punk wanted/demanded this to be the way it all was booked, then it was a horrible call on his part."
> 
> But no, I have not even said one word.


If if if if it 

I notice everyone else just eats the blame for how they are booked.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Jesse is fucking insufferable tonight with JD. Been WHINING for an hour!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


>


Dax looks like Mario! 😂 

He should of been teamed up with Simon Gotch because that was Luigi so they can be the Mario Bros 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> If if if if it
> 
> I notice everyone else just eats the blame for how they are booked.


Maybe being around so many people who love middle school drama rubbed off on him and he just wants to blend in with his fellow kids? I mean if we are just throwing stuff out there.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> Maybe being around so many people who love middle school drama rubbed off on him and he just wants to blend in with his fellow kids? I mean if we are just throwing stuff out there.


“Punk does stupid shit, because he’s a fucking weak minded bitch following the Cucamonga Kids and Twinkletoes!”

Gotta blame the Bucks and Omega some way, eh Jim!?


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

The unpredictability in last weeks title match (and tonight’s promos) has done the unimaginable - made me like Mox and have an investment in Punk. Everything has suddenly become very interesting. The only way it could be improved is if there was more time until the ppv before punks arc gets in full swing.

This is awesome wrestling.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Tonight's show over delivered for me. Very fun show...women being on the show notwithstanding.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

its still mind boggling to me that there are "pro wrestling fans" that are content watching clearly choreographed ballet moves. Its really a sad state of affairs what these idiots think is good wrestling. Its like watching a magic show and seeing the magician use tricks and showing tells but ignoring it because the finish of the trick looked cool. These fucktard fans that keep chanting "this is awsome" are the biggest problem with modern wrestling....they are giving the wrestlers positive reinforcements that their horseshit is acceptable.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Good to see people didn't like the way punk got the all out match, that was down right awful. That better be on the list of WOAT year end lists
How have they managed to completely butcher a match that even got me looking forward to it? And i barely ever pay any real attention to feuds/matches in aew unless it's MJF.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Punk’s just going to alternately win and lose the title (claiming injury) every two weeks now until he’s a 27-time AEW champ, isn’t he?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Joe Gill said:


> its still mind boggling to me that there are "pro wrestling fans" that are content watching clearly choreographed ballet moves. Its really a sad state of affairs what these idiots think is good wrestling. Its like watching a magic show and seeing the magician use tricks and showing tells but ignoring it because the finish of the trick looked cool. These fucktard fans that keep chanting "this is awsome" are the biggest problem with modern wrestling....they are giving the wrestlers positive reinforcements that their horseshit is acceptable.


Agreed, absolute fucking morons enjoying professional wrestling, at a pro wrestling show.

If you don't enjoy fast pace matches with flippy flips at this point, yet still take the time to tune in weekly and "critique" the product, then you're the fucking moron, frankly.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> Punk’s just going to alternately win and lose the title (claiming injury) every two weeks now until he’s a 27-time AEW champ, isn’t he?


While growing the audience _a whopping 18k viewers. _


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> Agreed, absolute fucking morons enjoying professional wrestling, at a pro wrestling show.
> 
> If you don't enjoy fast pace matches with flippy flips at this point, yet still take the time to tune in weekly and "critique" the product, then you're the fucking moron, frankly.


i tune in because there is still hope with talent like mjf, punk, ftr, christian,wardlow, hook and a few others. flippy shit is why modern day pro wrestling is having such a hard time creating stars


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Jedah said:


> It utterly boggles my mind that anyone could defend this shit. If WWE did this crap everyone would be up in arms.



Exactly. You can already sense that the defense force will spin it into something positive when in reality this is a legit WOAT segment contender.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Joe Gill said:


> i tune in because there is still hope with talent like mjf, punk, ftr, christian,wardlow, hook and a few others. flippy shit is why modern day pro wrestling is having such a hard time creating stars


Punk is definitely a star.

He _raised the ratings a whopping 18k fans. _


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Well @zkorejo you called the dark order vs the elite grand final. Good job


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Punk is definitely a star.
> 
> He _raised the ratings a whopping 18k fans. _


the same punk that sold out the united center on a rumor?
you think 70k showed up to wrestlemania 3 to watch hogan and andre do ballet moves?
austin and rock at wm 17? 0 ballet moves

its fucking mind boggling that there are actually wrestling fans out there that think ballet matches are a big draw. get out of your bubble.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Joe Gill said:


> i tune in because there is still hope with talent like mjf, punk, ftr, christian,wardlow, hook and a few others. flippy shit is why modern day pro wrestling is having such a hard time creating stars


AEW is heavily geared towards athleticism, none of those guys were advertised for a match tonight outside of the Wardlow squash.


Shit booking combined with the rise of MMA is why Pro Wrestling has taken a tumble from my prospective.

Either way, sounds like something I would skip if I were in your shoes, but that is your decision to make at the end of the day.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Joe Gill said:


> the same punk that sold out the united center on a rumor?
> you think 70k showed up to wrestlemania 3 to watch hogan and andre do ballet moves?
> austin and rock at wm 17? 0 ballet moves
> 
> its fucking mind boggling that there are actually wrestling fans out there that think ballet matches are a big draw. get out of your bubble.


_18k whopping fans…_

And…

_







_


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Anyone else tired of all the random tag team matches?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

So, without spoilers. Was this the show what I hoped it was? We’re all drunk coming from the bar, so are we gonna be disappointed?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> So, without spoilers. Was this the show what I hoped it was? We’re all drunk coming from the bar, so are we gonna be disappointed?


What did you want it to be?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If I was Tony Khan, I’d make Ospreay the highest paid guy in my company if that’s what it took to get him. He’s the main event no matter who he’s facing.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Punk is definitely a star.
> 
> He _raised the ratings a whopping 18k fans. _


How did you arrive at that conclusion?


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Punk vs Moxley was a simple story. Told poorly.

What shocked me most was Punks reaction in Chicago. Even Moxley was getting better reactions until Punk turned his promo around. Don't like the way they've told the story and no idea how they play it up at the weekend. Anything but a comprehensive Moxley win doesn't really make sense and I think it's obvious they're not going to go down that route. Punk winning clean is pointless


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

That CM Punk promo was absolutely amazing. The shift of tone was beautifully done. I absolutely loved the intensity from Punk AND Chicago crowd after his coach slapped him into senses. CM Punk is the best promo guy and no one can even touch him on the mic. The way he plays the crowd is just masterful. 

Mainevent was everything I expected and then some. Fight Forever chants were fitting. Lots of Omega/Ospreay stuff and I can't wait for these two to go 1v1. 

Elite vs Hangman & DO will be a good one. 

Jungleboy Christian promo was solid. The Jack Perry line was a good way to close it on. 

Moxley was giving major Final Boss vibes. And it was believable after last week. Punk's dwindling confidence and Mox being super confident after last week's stuff was realistic and done well. Ace Steel guy should be an on screen character for Punk. 

I don't know what happens at AO mainevent. If it was up to me, Punk turns heel to win the title. Forms his own faction with CM Punk, FTR, Wardlow and Ace Steel as the coach. 

Looking forward to the ppv.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That Kenny v Ospreay singles match when it happens is gonna be bonkers

they laid so much ground work for it in this show


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Well @zkorejo you called the dark order vs the elite grand final. Good job


Pffft, I called it day 1 brrroooo


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

MJF somehow enters the world title match.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

No doubt about Hangman being in the building this week and he still hasn't responded to Punk. Now that means either 2 things: Booker of the Year purposely booked one of his top faces to look scared of CM Punk or Punk really was a dick who went off script to bury a guy he knew he wasn't going to be feuding with anytime soon who thus wouldn't be able to respond. 

Why didn't anybody come out when Moxley left the contract laying on the ground? You're telling me the AEW World championship is the most prestigious title in all of wrestling and none of the wrestlers rushed out for a shot at it? There should've been a stampede of guys trying to get to that contract.

In kayfabe what would Tony Khan do if a jobber like Peter Avalon signed the contract? Would he really want a geek like him in a big PPV main event? That's why open challenges can become stupid plus it further makes the rankings look meaningless.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

This show was not that great, It was missing a lot in my opinion. The Punk vs Moxley thing was a mess. The main event showed a lot of stupid stuff. It looked like amateur wrestlers doing circus stunts.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Why Big Cass? He sucks.
Hayter looked good. She needs to win the title asap and drop the dead weight aka Baker.
Good CM Punk promo. Let's hope he gets the title back, because Moxley is pretty boring at the moment.
The main event was fucking horrible.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Great promo from Moxley this week. He's on fire at the moment so I kinda dont want him to drop the Title yet. And it looks like the rematch against Punk is on. That Punk promo was starting kinda weak until it picked up in the end with the crowd on Punk's side. Great work involved here. What does Jake Hager and Brock Lesnar have in common now? Both guys went to do MMA after pro wrestling and their ring gear now is basically MMA gear. Nice match he had against Bryan Danielson. Hager still has it although I dont think he will ever do anything big in this company as his Swagger days are probably the best he will ever see. Women's tag team match is fine. Where is Jadeberg? Is she on Rampage lately? I dont watch that show.

Jungle Boy/Christian promo was fine. W. Morrissey looks so familiar. Where have I seen him before? Oh yeah, Big Cass. Fatal Four Way match was fine too with Wheeler Yuta getting the win. That Trios main event match was pretty good too. Some neat spots here although it does look choreograph at times. But thats the style of these guys so its whatever to me. I do kinda want to see Ospreay and Omega in a singles match though. They have teased it enough. Solid Dynamite overall.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Underwhelming show, outside of Morrisey.

All Out is looking weak.

AEW is going the way of TNA, and they're getting there a lot quicker.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I love how the SAME goddamn people who just loooooooved that Punk promo are the saaaaaaaaame fucking people who loved every Cody rHHHodes promo until they realized he really didn’t care about anyone but Cody rHHHodes.

Seriously. You people are fucking easy marks. Do some random screaming, maybe break a 4th wall, and you’re fucking in the building.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> How did you arrive at that conclusion?


As the star front and center in 2022, Punk’s Dynamite has averaged _a whopping 18k more viewers than the supposed geek Cucamonga Kids and Twinkletoes. _

Imagine believing Punk was every bit the star that Cena was. Imagine believing Vince and Hunter were hurting business by not giving Punk the Hogan/Punk booking he so craved. Imagine dreaming for 7 years of his return and getting all of the things he felt wronged on…

And he outdraws the supposed high school drama club that you detest by _a whopping 18k viewers. _


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

A mixed show last night. I thought that both the promos by Moxley and Punk were excellent. Added some much needed heat back into the feud.

The rest of the show was kind of a mixed bag. The four way match was a spotfest, but it was decent enough. The angles with the Dark Order crammed in a _lot_ into very short segments...the angle with Andrade was very "WTF just happened?" Hangman deserved more mic time to respond. 

The women's tag match was good, and Shida getting the pin was a nice surprise (guessing this means either Britt or Hayter win at the PPV). Main event was a very strong match that made me want to see Ospreay vs Omega in the future.

All Out should be a good show, but the buildup has been very uneven.


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

Re: The fall of Professional Wrestling.

It ended when WWE changed its name and publicly stated it was an entertainment show with predetermined outcomes and staging. Of course, all people that had common sense and enough experience in the world to know you cannot hit a guy in the face with a sledgehammer and him stare at you then beat you senseless, knew what the game was but kids would argue all day and get caught up in the suspension of disbelief.

When you didn't at least pretend it was sorta real, then it wasn't real. It was then ok to have the flips and gymnastics as the "show" instead of the good guy-bad guy super hero stories a lot of us grew up on.

Can't put the genie back in the bottle. It is now a stuntman show.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Show was great

Story with Punk and Mox is great

Can’t wait for All Out


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

it’s funny that for all the crap people have Cody for his booking, they give the Bucks and Omega a pass on how they book themselves. And help get their ridiculous friends on TV every week.

that being said, this was a solid show. The opening promo with Moxley was a good start to the show. And it was more palatable than usual because they reigned in the cursing. The thread through the show of Moxley then Punk then Moxley again was well done and helped inject life back into their feud and regain interest for their main event match.

I like W Morrisey. He may be the second best 7 footer (or therabouts) in the business. I’m thinking Strowman, then him. A shame they beat him on their tv already, but he could do well going forward and be a major player for them if done right. Don’t like the pairing with Stokely though.

has a world champion ever fallen from grace faster than Hangman ? My word. Teaming with the dark order (not to mention having segments exclusively with them for weeks now) on Rampage…

wish Sting/Miro/Darby had more attention/build going into the PPV. I know they highlighted some stuff between the two groups in past weeks, but I think we could’ve used a refresher.

anyway, solid show. I’m excited for the PPV. Should be long, but good.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

bdon said:


> And I was pointing out Cody’s bullshit in November 2019 when everyone thought it wasn’t “that bad really”.


Cody Rhodes > Kenny Omega 😊😘


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Can we get Ospreay vs Olivier 1 on 1 soon please?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

That was a fantastic show from beginning to end. I have no clue what peoples opinions are, and I don’t care.

“Just enjoy wrestling”


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ace Steel dropping an F bomb seemed like a deliberate response to the fake newz about AEW having to stop cursing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565200937072807936


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Ace Steel dropping an F bomb seemed like a deliberate response to the fake newz about AEW having to stop cursing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565200937072807936


nah it's because nae cunt watches aew anymore so they have to resort to cheap heat and cussing

i see punker insulted eddie kingstons weight again, what a disgusting junkie


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

the_hound said:


> nah it's because nae cunt watches aew anymore so they have to resort to cheap heat and cussing


Their average viewership is up year-on-year so far, so that doesn't make sense. They haven't matched last year's temporary hot spell in terms of highs (Danielson, Punk, Cole all arriving), but their viewership is stable and in line with what they've done before. They probably have more people watching overseas since they've added TV deals.

When did Punk insult Kingston last night? He insulted a guy at ringside who was shouting Colt Cabana at him.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

oops, false alarm


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> *Their average viewership is up year-on-year so far*, so that doesn't make sense. They haven't matched last year's temporary hot spell in terms of highs (Danielson, Punk, Cole all arriving), but their viewership is stable and in line with what they've done before. They probably have more people watching overseas since they've added TV deals.
> 
> When did Punk insult Kingston last night? He insulted a guy at ringside who was shouting Colt Cabana at him.


_By a whopping 18k weekly viewers _if you haven’t heard the amazing news!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Their average viewership is up year-on-year so far, so that doesn't make sense.


That hasn't been true since early-July except for a couple of weeks. Average # of viewers last 3 weeks of July and all of August (both 7 shows worth):
2021: 1,072,714
2022: 963,428

That number's actually going to get worse because this time last year is when AEW actually got it's strongest ratings outside of the debut and second show.



Joe Gill said:


> the same punk that sold out the united center on a rumor?
> you think 70k showed up to wrestlemania 3 to watch hogan and andre do ballet moves?
> austin and rock at wm 17? 0 ballet moves
> 
> its fucking mind boggling that there are actually wrestling fans out there that think ballet matches are a big draw. get out of your bubble.


People knew what to expect in those matches and they showed up for those. It's not as if flippy main event guys have been main eventing AEW ppvs, either. Meanwhile, there were ballet moves on the undercard of WM18, just as in AEW. There are precisely 0 people in AEW who are going to draw the #s that actual legends did.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

CovidFan said:


> That hasn't been true since early-July except for a couple of weeks. Average # of viewers last 3 weeks of July and all of August (both 7 shows worth):
> 2021: 1,072,714
> 2022: 963,428
> 
> That number's actually going to get worse because this time last year is when AEW actually got it's strongest ratings outside of the debut and second show.


Omega was growing the audience, handed the keys to the Ferrari with a tank of gas and momentum.

And Punk dropped the ball…


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

bdon said:


> Omega was growing the audience, handed the keys to the Ferrari with a tank of gas and momentum.
> 
> And Punk dropped the ball…


idk if you're a Punk hater but it's a wider spread problem than Punk. Punk, Bryan, Cole, and whoever else couldn't sustain the ratings. The fact that these guys couldn't do that doesn't say as much about them as it does about the guy who's putting shows together.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

CovidFan said:


> idk if you're a Punk hater but it's a wider spread problem than Punk. Punk, Bryan, Cole, and whoever else couldn't sustain the ratings. The fact that these guys couldn't do that doesn't say as much about them as it does about the guy who's putting shows together.


They were growing and catching momentum with that same guy putting the shows together. What changed?


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> They were growing and catching momentum with that same guy putting the shows together. What changed?


 A bunch of injuries happend?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I just saw the main-event ... Matt Jackson should not have kicked out of that spike-tombstone piledriver move they did (the one where Ospreay did a shooting star off the top rope onto Matt Jackson's butt). Someone should have broken the count there


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565208716802109440
These guys’ memories, man.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 131784


Saraya debuting to win the TBS from Cargill


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> _By a whopping 18k weekly viewers _if you haven’t heard the amazing news!!


I haven't followed the ratings very closely, but I'm pretty sure Punk brought in about a 20-30% increase from the month before he was rumoured to join AEW and the month he joined.

I don't think you're correct to say he only increased viewers by 18k.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> I haven't followed the ratings very closely, but I'm pretty sure Punk brought in about a 20-30% increase from the month before he was rumoured to join AEW and the month he joined.
> 
> I don't think you're correct to say he only increased viewers by 18k.


Not counting the weeks they were preempted on TNT, Dynamite averaged 937k viewers and topped the 1m mark 7 times. All prior to Punk.

With Punk front and center, they have averaged a whopping 955k viewers in 2022, topping the 1m mark 7 times. Prior to Omega’s return of course.

Omega is no massive draw, but clearly, Punk isn’t worth the $5+ million he’s earning either.


----------



## JimmyJoeJunior (Oct 28, 2010)

Corny promo from Punk


----------

